# Helix DSP Director



## teldzc1

Its official!

DIRECTOR

First Mark's Tweeters and now Helix Director. Great week! :laugh:

6 foot connection cable....hmm not sure that's long enough.


----------



## bigbubba

When and how much?


----------



## SQLnovice

20 additional sound setups? Insane.


----------



## bigbubba

SQLnovice said:


> 20 additional sound setups? Insane.


Yeah, that sounded a little excessive to me too but maybe someone will use them all.


----------



## teldzc1

Dunno when and how much. But the fact that its on their official site is good news.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

NICE!!!!!


----------



## chithead

Odd... 5.2m would be about 17 feet. Wonder why they put 6.7'...


----------



## SQLnovice

I don't know the value of something like this. But if it's under $150 I would be excited. Of course, If it's under $100 i'll be happier. Between $200-$300 I would have to wait and see. Regardless, once I get my helix install, this will be on my next purchase list.


----------



## teldzc1

I'm thinking 200-300 msrp. Hopefully can be had for 150 later. That would be the sweet spot I think.


----------



## BlackHHR

I sent a message out to our rep for the director a few days ago. He replied he would let us know when the arrived at the warehouse. We have 6 team members jumping up and down for one. 
Great news and thanks for the post..


----------



## thebookfreak58

Awesome!


----------



## subterFUSE

Sub'd


----------



## subterFUSE

USB passthru for connecting laptop to DSP.

No more USB cable running from my trunk.


----------



## teldzc1

Yup! Better hope that cable is long enough!


----------



## miniSQ

subterFUSE said:


> USB passthru for connecting laptop to DSP.
> 
> No more USB cable running from my trunk.


truth?


----------



## miniSQ

teldzc1 said:


> Its official!
> 
> DIRECTOR
> 
> First Mark's Tweeters and now Helix Director. Great week! :laugh:
> 
> 6 foot connection cable....hmm not sure that's long enough.


page now says :

6.7’ / 5.2m connection cable included

5.2m is 17 feet...so likely a typo.


----------



## subterFUSE

miniSQ said:


> page now says :
> 
> 6.7’ / 5.2m connection cable included
> 
> 5.2m is 17 feet...so likely a typo.



Yes, those silly germans are probably not very familiar with the Imperial system. I trust the 5.2m figure.


----------



## teldzc1

miniSQ said:


> truth?


That's what it says in the manual. Even says USB is disabled on the DSP unit when the Director is connected.


----------



## kyheng

Well, if they can come out with single color display would be better. Just like the Pioneer's AXM-P90.


----------



## subterFUSE

I also hope it has the ability to turn off the stereo. Will be helpful in IASCA competition if it does.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

mine is on order thru syracuse customs. ;-)

price wasnt given, simply ordered


----------



## thebookfreak58

Price?


----------



## subterFUSE

Just shut up and take our money! :laugh:


----------



## piyush7243

Yeah. Mine too. It's been too long now 

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy

Subscribed. Desire one as well if the price is reasonable.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

too long? you mean the PS8?


----------



## piyush7243

AVIDEDTR said:


> too long? you mean the PS8?


PS8 remote will probably come after 5 years. But Helix has been teasing the director for some time now.

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

Hmm.. This thing looks like it might fit ok in a 1-din slot, if the 2-1/8 x 7-1/8" din spec I googled is correct.

(gears turning, can ya smell the grinding metal)


----------



## Martin1430

Subbed


----------



## subterFUSE

Babs said:


> Hmm.. This thing looks like it might fit ok in a 1-din slot, if the 2-1/8 x 7-1/8" din spec I googled is correct.
> 
> (gears turning, can ya smell the grinding metal)



It's 5.25" wide j think. Less than DIN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yawar538

Size less than 1din. IMO MSRP around 200 max!


----------



## Bayboy

This thing has a color touchscreen, correct? I'm hoping msrp is no more than $200 as well, but I have a feeling it's going to be near $300 or so considering their dsp units that work with it are $600 and up.


----------



## miniSQ

Bayboy said:


> This thing has a color touchscreen, correct? I'm hoping msrp is no more than $200 as well, but I have a feeling it's going to be near $300 or so considering their dsp units that work with it are $600 and up.


i keep hearing $300-$350 as well, and if thats what they need to sell it for thats up to them, but its really hard for me personally to pay that much money for what it actually does.


----------



## Bayboy

miniSQ said:


> i keep hearing $300-$350 as well, and if thats what they need to sell it for thats up to them, but its really hard for me personally to pay that much money for what it actually does.


Yep... will be a no-go for me too. I can deal with using the headunit for global adjustments if I need a quick change


----------



## piyush7243

Bayboy said:


> Yep... will be a no-go for me too. I can deal with using the headunit for global adjustments if I need a quick change


$200 would be hard limit for me as well. I would rather connect the laptop n use the normal remote for volumes. 

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marky

It's surely going to be the highest price as soon as it's released. I d been told $200.00-$350.00 range. Hopefully it's under $300 bones but I'm not going to hold my breath. 
Sadly I will pay it........


----------



## Bayboy

$200 I will. $300 I won't. Simple as that. After all, you can't tune the dsp with it!


----------



## MayLegacy

sub'd for more info as it is released! Based on the 5.25" width I saw earlier in this thread I have a real nice spot in my center console to mount this right between my heated seat switches in my Subaru. Hopefully the cost is $200 or less.


----------



## miniSQ

pricing has been released, and its over $300....enjoy your units guys...I am out.


----------



## Babs

Yep. I'll keep my two knob wonder remote. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy

I don't see that price coming down at all either. Will be lucky to get it for $300 probably. Nahhh... I'm good over here


----------



## teldzc1

So you could get a DSP+Director or DSP-Pro for roughly the same price.


----------



## piyush7243

Imo that's bad pricing, just trying to take advantage of all the people who bought dsp pro

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

Meh.... I'm getting one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teldzc1

I'm in too.


----------



## nizerims

I've been seriously hunting for a DIRECTOR "in stock" for a few days now.
That German Hi-Fi website has 3 in stock.

I just got this email,,,,




Hi nizerims,



I understand you are interested in the new DIRECTOR from Audiotec Fischer. Rockford corporation is the exclusive distributor of Audiotec Fischer products in the USA so if you can tell me where you live (city and state), I can put you in touch with a retailer who will be carrying the new DIRECTOR.



Just so you know, these are just released products so they will not be in US stores for 2 – 3 weeks but if you purchase one from one of our authorized retailers, we can be sure you are one of the first to get one.



Don Reynolds

Director of Business Planning

Rockford Corporation


----------



## SkizeR

why bother with a touchscreen unit that only saves presets and does volume control?


----------



## Guest

I kind of like the idea of the touch screen... Helix has consistently brought wonderful products to market and has listened to their customer base... when was the last time a manufacturer cared less about that...!

I have faith that the Director will be an intuitive interface for the DSP that utilize Gen 3 software...


----------



## SkizeR

SQ_TSX said:


> I kind of like the idea of the touch screen... Helix has consistently brought wonderful products to market and has listened to their customer base... when was the last time a manufacturer cared less about that...!
> 
> I have faith that the Director will be an intuitive interface for the DSP that utilize Gen 3 software...


they are great, i think this may be their first "flop". well not flop, but not a home run product. 300+ for volume control and presets is crazy. and why bother making it touch screen just for those two functions? maybe they only did that to get it released and are working on an update to have tuning control that will be released at a later date?


----------



## miniSQ

SkizeR said:


> they are great, i think this may be their first "flop". well not flop, but not a home run product. 300+ for volume control and presets is crazy. and why bother making it touch screen just for those two functions? maybe they only did that to get it released and are working on an update to have tuning control that will be released at a later date?


For the price they are asking, it needs to be voice activated, and allow you to set levels, T/A and XO slopes.

Anyone know what the Mosconi controller does, and costs? That would be a direct comp.


----------



## Bayboy

SkizeR said:


> they are great, i think this may be their first "flop". well not flop, but not a home run product. 300+ for volume control and presets is crazy. and why bother making it touch screen just for those two functions? maybe they only did that to get it released and are working on an update to have tuning control that will be released at a later date?




If that is so then it may.... may be worth the purchase. Helix is top of the line, but that is pushing things a bit, no? The same thing that Audiocontrol did long ago, but at least when they charged $200 just for the DDC, you were almost able to fully use the unit (sans level control), and not just presets. It worked great for being able to sit in the seat for tuning sessions by ear. 

And this is what bothers me. Yes, we're thankful for all of these dsp units on the market with some going for way less than could ever be imagined say 10 or more years ago. Heck, actually less than that. Still, what's holding back from making & including a digital controller that can forgo laptop tuning? Still too complicated even in an age where cell phones seem to almost rival computers, or is it that sort of Pioneer deck mentality..... drain every drop from consumers on minor upgrades before releasing the pinnacle.


----------



## teldzc1

I honestly think that the short answer to all these questions is, its not that easy to make what we want. Living in the Bay Area, I see talented App developers and engineers making the kind of money only VP's and up used to make. Getting someone to work in a small niche business like car audio will be tough. Especially if Apple, Google, LinkedIn, Facebook are all fighting to hire every last bit of talent to compete with each other. Not to mention the startup heard offering the opportunity to hit the home run. 

I don't think the Director is perfect either, but it does offer some things which I'm looking forward too. I hope the display is nice and it is a snappy. Nothing like a laggy touchscreen to bring you down.


----------



## bbfoto

Sometimes I think z Germans drink too much beer when they design/engineer products like this.  Oh, and this is coming from someone who is ~50% German so please don't hate on the hater. 



SkizeR said:


> why bother with a touchscreen unit that only saves presets and does volume control?





SkizeR said:


> they are great, i think this may be their first "flop". well not flop, but not a home run product. *300+ for volume control and presets is crazy*. and why bother making it touch screen just for those two functions? maybe they only did that to get it released and are working on an update to have tuning control that will be released at a later date?


I agree that the price is a bit crazy, and also that a tiny, 2.8" square, low-res touchscreen in a vehicle is honestly silly. I doubt that they are working on another "updated unit" that would have more functionality, as it would most likely cannabalize the sales of the Director remote and all of the time and expense they've put into it. At this point they need a ROI for the Director.

IMO they should have developed a simple, non-touchscreen, Status-Only display (similar to a BioLite or the Pioneer AXM-P90 previously mentioned, or the RUX-C700/C800). To be fair, the Director adds the ability to Setup & Configure the HEC modules and BT pairing/connections, plus Source selection. But yeah.

I personally would have added a separate and decent sized illuminated Square Button just for Source Selection, similar to classic Alpine units, but placed directly over or under the left knob.

And then add another Round Knob to the right side of the display, with another square, illuminated button over or under this knob for "Menu/Setup". Keep everything looking symmetrical for left- & right-hand drive vehicles.

Both the Left & Right Knobs could be Multi-Controllers...i.e. Push In/Click for Functions, then Rotate to Adjust. All Tactile, all simple to adjust, all without having to LOOK to find and accurately press a Tiny, hard to read, touch-activated "button". KISS...

LEFT KNOB: Rotate for Main Level (volume) control. PUSH to MUTE. PRESS In & Hold then ROTATE for Subwoofer Level.

RIGHT KNOB: Same Push/Click & Rotate functionality. Use this knob for MEMORY PRESETS (Store & Recall), and SETUP functions (BT and HEC modules, independent Source Level adjustment, etc.).




miniSQ said:


> For the price they are asking, it needs to be voice activated, and allow you to set levels, T/A and XO slopes.


Fo sho! You can buy an new Oppo OnePlusTwo smartphone with a killer display with wayyy more technology for $350 off contract. Of course the "economies of scale" and market for a smartphone are exponentially greater, but Yeah. Or the Alpine RUX-C800 for $250, which allows almost Complete Control & Setup of the H800 processor. No, it's not the Ultimate in user-friendliness, but considering the price of the DSP PRO, this Director Remote should allow complete tuning control & setup of the DSP (IMHO).




teldzc1 said:


> I honestly think that the short answer to all these questions is, its not that easy to make what we want. Living in the Bay Area, I see talented App developers and engineers making the kind of money only VP's and up used to make. Getting someone to work in a small niche business like car audio will be tough. Especially if Apple, Google, LinkedIn, Facebook are all fighting to hire every last bit of talent to compete with each other. Not to mention the startup heard offering the opportunity to hit the home run.
> 
> I don't think the Director is perfect either, but it does offer some things which I'm looking forward too. I hope the display is nice and it is a snappy. Nothing like a laggy touchscreen to bring you down.


There is a lot of truth in your statements regarding the design, development, & production of niche car audio products like the Director Remote. But at the same time, you have to consider the level of amazing technology, engineering, and functionality that Audiotec-Fisher was able to achieve and provide in the DSP PRO itself, and still at a "reasonable" cost. Of course I'll have to wait until I have an actual unit in-hand, but IMO the design & implementation of the Director Remote doesn't match the level of technology in the DSP itself.

Just my thoughts. Take them FWTW. Sure, I'll probably bite the bullet and pick one up, but it will not be without a bit of remorse or dissatisfaction. We all know what this could have been.

Debbie Downer signing off.


----------



## miniSQ

I think people would have been very happy with something like the Mosconi mini remote. It just had to be something that could be installed in the dash to get away from the hand held remote they currently offer.


----------



## Bayboy

Happiness would have been tuning. Why touchscreen and a high price tag with limited functions. Give up one... cost or capabilities. They really had a chance to put others to shame.


----------



## Guest

I feel there might be more coming down the pike... If you look at the progression of the DSP software... a LOT of advances have progressively been added over time...


----------



## subterFUSE

Well I will be very happy with my Director when it arrives. As someone who is competing, I am anxious to have multiple presets available without using the laptop computer. My current remote button is assigned to source selection which means I can't swap presets unless I use the laptop or push the button on the DSP itself. Now I will have 20 presets available right from the drivers seat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

SQ_TSX said:


> I feel there might be more coming down the pike... If you look at the progression of the DSP software... a LOT of advances have progressively been added over time...


Software-wise, yes, I would hope that AT-F continue to make improvements as they have with the DSP itself. They have been awesome in that regard! I'm not so sure about updates to the actual hardware of the Director remote though. And my main complaints are with the hardware design and implementation. Maybe you know something that we don't though. 




miniSQ said:


> I think people would have been very happy with something like the Mosconi mini remote. It just had to be something that could be installed in the dash to get away from the hand held remote they currently offer.


Yep. I think you're exactly right. I'm fairly content with the small, display-less remote for the 3Sixty.3 that I have in one of my vehicles. The only things I really wanted from the director was something that had the option to be mountable, with better build quality than the URC2A, and with at least 6-8 memory Presets AND with Source Selection. However, they did need to provide some type of convenient UI to setup or configure the BT and HEC Modules without having to hookup a laptop or PC.


----------



## Guest

For competitors... 20 presets would be fantastic....


----------



## subterFUSE

SQ_TSX said:


> I feel there might be more coming down the pike... If you look at the progression of the DSP software... a LOT of advances have progressively been added over time...



I agree. I think that's the reason for the touch screen. It can be software expanded in the future. And judging by Audiotec Fischer's past history, I feel like future upgrades might be likely. They have been very responsive to updates and feature requests.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

subterFUSE said:


> Well I will be very happy with my Director when it arrives. As someone who is competing, I am anxious to have multiple presets available without using the laptop computer. My current remote button is assigned to source selection which means I can't swap presets unless I use the laptop or push the button on the DSP itself. Now I will have 20 presets available right from the drivers seat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure, the Director fulfills some much-needed functionality and will definitely be an improvement over the existing remote!


----------



## Kriszilla

subterFUSE said:


> I agree. I think that's the reason for the touch screen. It can be software expanded in the future. And judging by Audiotec Fischer's past history, I feel like future upgrades might be likely. They have been very responsive to updates and feature requests.


I really hope that's the case. The only thing keeping me from getting rid of my H800 + RUX-C800 is the tuning I can do on-the-fly. If they ever update to allow tuning and not just volume + preset then I'll happily order the DSP Pro & the Director remote the same day.


----------



## miniSQ

Basically if you have a HelixDSP ( no Pro ), or a Helix DSP Pro ( without the BT adapter)...you get volume and sub volume control plus source switching. And 20 presets. To me thats $199 retail and $150 street. I think there will need to be a large price correction after 6 months or so.


----------



## lashlee

I wonder if the 3.15a beta that was released this morning has anything to do with it. If I had my laptop with me at work today I would find out what changed!


----------



## bbfoto

lashlee said:


> I wonder if the 3.15a beta that was released this morning has anything to do with it. If I had my laptop with me at work today I would find out what changed!


For others that are just tuning in, Yes, the update addressed the addition of the Director remote. This was answered in the original Helix DSP PRO thread and there's a tick more info about it there.


----------



## Marky

If you look at the total investment you put into your sound system a additional $300.00 is hardly noticeable. I have more in my 2/0 power and ground cables. It really comes down to how into your stereo are you honestly. 
I bought one prepaid and I am looking forward to seeing how it plays out. It will also give a easy connection port for laptop/tablet. I'm ok with the price, I just hope all the software is seamless and my screen is a full screen. 
Time will tell, it's a hobby and a bit of a obsession. That's all.........


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Volume, sub control, balance, fader, 22 presets, PS mode access, mute, volume limiter, USB pass through, touchscreen and Fully updateable for future use. 

Projected 'SRP' is $349.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

And yes, the cable is approx 17'


----------



## subterFUSE

Also does source switching.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ

6spdcoupe said:


> Volume, sub control, balance, fader, 22 presets, PS mode access, mute, volume limiter, USB pass through, touchscreen and Fully updateable for future use.
> 
> Projected 'SRP' is $349.


Web site does not say that it does balance, fade or mute.


----------



## nizerims

There is a Director on ebay right now. 

Can't post the link, I don't have enough forum posts.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Yep, they are in Italy and Germany.


----------



## Guest

Hopefully the U.S. soon


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

6spdcoupe said:


> Volume, sub control, balance, fader, 22 presets, PS mode access, mute, volume limiter, USB pass through, touchscreen and Fully updateable for future use.
> 
> Projected 'SRP' is $349.



What kind of upgrades or updates to you see coming with this remote? Do you feel more control over tweaking and tuning is coming?


----------



## beemarman

Got mine today. Looks really good, can't wait to have it installed.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Sweet.....


----------



## Guest

Very nice....


----------



## bbfoto

beemarman said:


> Got mine today. Looks really good, can't wait to have it installed.


Congrats!

If you don't mind, please post your impressions...functions, ease of install, ease of use.

I'm particularly interested in how easy it is to change the Subwoofer Level and to Switch Sources While Driving.

Ta


----------



## subterFUSE

Does it allow you to turn off the stereo like the Audison DRC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beemarman

subterFUSE said:


> Does it allow you to turn off the stereo like the Audison DRC?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't believe it does. 

I have an issue with mine. After trying to use the 3.15a software, the Director turned off and then refused to turn back on again.

I have tried everything but can't get it to turn back on. It seems like I've 'bricked' it by using the 3.15a software. I've emailed audiotec-fischer about this issue.


----------



## bbfoto

beemarman said:


> I have an issue with mine. After trying to use the 3.15a software, the Director turned off and then refused to turn back on again.
> 
> I have tried everything but can't get it to turn back on. It seems like I've 'bricked' it by using the 3.15a software. I've emailed audiotec-fischer about this issue.


Yikes. Really sorry to hear that. Hopefully it's a simple fix and A-F can instruct you on how to get it up and running again without having to send it in. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## 6spdcoupe

beemarman said:


> I don't believe it does.
> 
> I have an issue with mine. After trying to use the 3.15a software, the Director turned off and then refused to turn back on again.
> 
> I have tried everything but can't get it to turn back on. It seems like I've 'bricked' it by using the 3.15a software. I've emailed audiotec-fischer about this issue.


Try this .. Remove power, then press and hold the large multi control dial/button, while holding it apply power back to it then release.


----------



## subterFUSE

It will really help me if I knew whether the Director has an On/Off switch?

Anyone got the info for sure yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beemarman

subterFUSE said:


> It will really help me if I knew whether the Director has an On/Off switch?
> 
> Anyone got the info for sure yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

No off or on switch. You push the knob button and the display turns off, but the unit is still on.


----------



## subterFUSE

beemarman said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> No off or on switch. You push the knob button and the display turns off, but the unit is still on.



D'oh!


Ok thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07

looks really nice, but at the same time I'm sure people using Helix DSP are happy about it and been waiting for a long time.

I still like the idea of my C800 controller. I like the fact that i just press in volume button and have sub control, vs pressing and who knows how long it will take to turn that boom down... in my case I need it to be done asap..  
Over all, looks like a great controller!


----------



## beemarman

6spdcoupe said:


> Try this .. Remove power, then press and hold the large multi control dial/button, while holding it apply power back to it then release.


Tried and it didn't work.

I did get an email from Audiotec. I was told to download and install the director firmware. I did this and the unit started working again, but I now have two other issues.

1. No sound when using using the Director. I do get sound either when using the URC or when it set it to off in the remote section of the DSP-pro software. When set to Director I get no sound. I have changed the source from optical to AUX, but still no sound.

2. It seems since I originally tried to do the update the remote output on the HelixDSP has stopped working. Not sure why, but my amps are not coming on anymore if the remote out is connected to my amps.

The DSP comes on, so I know it's working, but nothing to my amps. If I connect my amps remote to the Helix remote in, then all works, but I get a loud thump from my speakers. I believe this is because the amps come on first, and then when the Helix comes on I get the loud thump. I don't know if the remote out is fault now after the update.

I have been communicating with Audiotec about the two issues, but if it's not fixed, then I'm going to return the Director and keep my URC instead.


----------



## lashlee

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## subterFUSE

beemarman said:


> Tried and it didn't work.
> 
> I did get an email from Audiotec. I was told to download and install the director firmware. I did this and the unit started working again, but I now have two other issues.
> 
> 1. No sound when using using the Director. I do get sound either when using the URC or when it set it to off in the remote section of the DSP-pro software. When set to Director I get no sound. I have changed the source from optical to AUX, but still no sound.



I have one possible idea for you to try...


Have you gone into the DCM menu and digital source selection section to check if the sources are set to manual or auto detection?




> 2. It seems since I originally tried to do the update the remote output on the HelixDSP has stopped working. Not sure why, but my amps are not coming on anymore if the remote out is connected to my amps.


Is Power Save on or off in the DCM Menu?

If Power Save is on, then turn it off temporarily, or turn up the volume on the music to trigger the amps to turn on.

When Power Save is enabled, the DSP will trigger off the amps to save power unless there is music playing.




> The DSP comes on, so I know it's working, but nothing to my amps. If I connect my amps remote to the Helix remote in, then all works, but I get a loud thump from my speakers. I believe this is because the amps come on first, and then when the Helix comes on I get the loud thump. I don't know if the remote out is fault now after the update.


Correct, the amps need to get remote trigger AFTER the DSP, or else they will thump.

Are you using Hi Level or Low Level inputs on the DSP? If you are using Hi Level inputs, then a remote trigger to the DSP is not required.


----------



## beemarman

subterFUSE said:


> I have one possible idea for you to try...
> 
> 
> Have you gone into the DCM menu and digital source selection section to check if the sources are set to manual or auto detection?
> 
> 
> I have tried both and still no joy. It all works as intended when I connect my URC. It does not work when using the Director.
> 
> Is Power Save on or off in the DCM Menu?
> 
> I have tried different setting in the DCM menu and still no luck with the amp remote turn on.
> 
> If Power Save is on, then turn it off temporarily, or turn up the volume on the music to trigger the amps to turn on.
> 
> Should this not trigger when music is playing? I have tried both and still does not work
> 
> When Power Save is enabled, the DSP will trigger off the amps to save power unless there is music playing.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, the amps need to get remote trigger AFTER the DSP, or else they will thump.
> 
> Are you using Hi Level or Low Level inputs on the DSP? If you are using Hi Level inputs, then a remote trigger to the DSP is not required.


I'm using OEM- Audison DMI(Optical)- Helix Pro.

I have tried both and still no joy. It all works as intended when I connect my URC. It does not work when using the Director.

I have tried different setting in the DCM menu and still no luck with the amp remote turn on. 

Remember I have no issues with sound when using changing to URC remote (I have one) it's just with the Director when I have issues.


----------



## beemarman

The remote output is an issue that I'm sure what the fault is.

Everything was working ok until I tried to install the update for the director. Everything turned off, and then the director never came back up again.The Helix DSP came back up, but not power to the amps. How else can I can delay power to my amps if I can't get the remote output on the Helix working? I want to eliminate the 'thump' noise.


----------



## subterFUSE

beemarman said:


> Remember I have no issues with sound when using changing to URC remote (I have one) it's just with the Director when I have issues.



Darn. I was hoping it might have been something simple like the DCM menu settings. Power Save was my first thought as the culprit.

I'm using the mObridge, just like you. Remote trigger is definitely needed. 
We put my remote triggers on a relay to stop turn on thumps.


----------



## beemarman

subterFUSE said:


> Darn. I was hoping it might have been something simple like the DCM menu settings. Power Save was my first thought as the culprit.
> 
> I'm using the mObridge, just like you. Remote trigger is definitely needed.
> We put my remote triggers on a relay to stop turn on thumps.



Unfortunately the remote trigger from the Remote output to my amps does not work anymore after the update. I'm really pissed off and now wish I didn't bother with the Director.

Not sure how I can get my amps to turn on without getting the thump noise?


----------



## subterFUSE

beemarman said:


> Not sure how I can get my amps to turn on without getting the thump noise?


A timed relay is all I can think of.


----------



## beemarman

subterFUSE said:


> A timed relay is all I can think of.


I need to find a solution for the delay as the thump is going to damage my speakers.

I would advise against getting the Director for now, It could be that mine is a bad one, but it's not worth the risk if it also damages the DSP as well.

Going to stick with the URC for now.


----------



## Babs

I've found with the simple URC remote the way theses DSP's behave within the software and connecting to PC etc is kinda "buggy", so hopefully AF will pull through with solutions. Makes me wonder how extensively they actually test these goodies in actual installations.


----------



## Bayboy

I say it's all paranoia. With AF's known quality of support, I'm sure they will work the bugs out like they have done on their dsp units. Still, I would like to see a price reduction in the near future. I think that's important to most. At least bring the MSRP down enough for actual out the door price to be no more than $200.


----------



## bbfoto

Bayboy said:


> I say it's all paranoia. With AF's known quality of support, I'm sure they will work the bugs out like they have done on their dsp units. Still, I would like to see a price reduction in the near future. I think that's important to most. At least bring the MSRP down enough for actual out the door price to be no more than $200.


Well, IMO it should work right out of the box without any problems, especially for the price (which I agree could be a bit lower...a street price of $250 would be a bit more acceptable, but this is niche car audio, so...). And they should provide very clear instructions for setting it up, and have clear warnings if there is anything that is important that you Not Do, such as upgrading firmware without checking the latest Release Notes on the web site first, etc. I haven't received mine yet so I don't know what instructions they provide, but the instructions for the URC-2A were a bit meh. I'm sure that some of it was "lost in translation", but IME most Germans speak very good English. 




Babs said:


> I've found with the simple URC remote the way theses DSP's behave within the software and connecting to PC etc is kinda "buggy", so hopefully AF will pull through with solutions. Makes me wonder how extensively they actually test these goodies in actual installations.


Also, the DIN connector on my URC-2A is really loose when plugged into the DSP PRO and it has come out more than a few times from vibration when driving down the dirt roads on my small ranch. I used a "bongo tie" (which is basically a large rubber band) wrapped around the remote's wire just behind the connector, and then wrapped around the main unit to secure it.

beemarman, Does the connector for the Director Remote seem a bit loose as well, or is it a tight, secure connection into the DSP PRO?


----------



## beemarman

bbfoto said:


> Well, IMO it should work right out of the box without any problems, especially for the price (which I agree could be a bit lower...a street price of $250 would be a bit more acceptable, but this is niche car audio, so...). And they should provide very clear instructions for setting it up, and have clear warnings if there is anything that is important that you Not Do, such as upgrading firmware without checking the latest Release Notes on the web site first, etc. I haven't received mine yet so I don't know what instructions they provide, but the instructions for the URC-2A were a bit meh. I'm sure that some of it was "lost in translation", but IME most Germans speak very good English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the DIN connector on my URC-2A is really loose when plugged into the DSP PRO and it has come out more than a few times from vibration when driving
> down the dirt roads on my small ranch. I used a "bongo tie" (which is basically a large rubber band) wrapped around the remote's wire just behind the connector, and then wrapped around the main unit to secure it.
> 
> beemarman, Does the connector for the Director Remote seem a bit loose as well, or is it a tight, secure connection into the DSP PRO?


Very loose, and the instruction that comes with the director is crap. It does not tell you anything at all about how to use the damm thing. My DSP remote out is broken so I now have to send the unit back to AF. :worried:


----------



## BoomHz

Went from feeling great about getting this helix finally to now wondering if the PS8 would be a better option since they are supposed to be releasing their controller...................maybe..............probably not..................hope so


----------



## Guest

I still have the utmost confidence in Audiotec Fischer....


----------



## subterFUSE

BoomHz said:


> Went from feeling great about getting this helix finally to now wondering if the PS8 would be a better option since they are supposed to be releasing their controller...................maybe..............probably not..................hope so


Don't hold your breath on the PS8 controller.


----------



## subterFUSE

beemarman said:


> I did get an email from Audiotec. I was told to download and install the director firmware.


Where is this "Director Firmware?"


Is it different from the DSP software 3.15a?


----------



## Guest

I'd like to know about this also


----------



## beemarman

subterFUSE said:


> Where is this "Director Firmware?"
> 
> 
> Is it different from the DSP software 3.15a?


Yes it's different from the DSP software. It's just for the Director. I believe it's version 1.00 on the Director. I was given a link. Downloaded it, ran the update firmware update and then connected the Director to my laptop. 

After 3 mins the Director started working, but still couldn't get it to work with my DSP no matter what I did. I have send both back to them to fix.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Look what showed up! Accessories always make an outfit!


----------



## chithead

Very cool!


----------



## lashlee

I'm anxious to see how this turns out, though I'm not sure I need one!


----------



## subterFUSE

Mine has arrived and already been disassembled for installation.


----------



## Guest

suberFUSE:
Can't wait to see how the Director is implemented into your system... !

Mine's slated to arrive today...


----------



## Babs

subterFUSE said:


> Mine has arrived and already been disassembled for installation.



Sweet!!! Looking forward to that. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnorman5

For those of you who have received the Director, what type of mounting mechanism/ hardware is provided (if any)? Pics? I am going to try to install mine in the "cubby" location of a Nissan 370Z. Appreciate any info....


----------



## beemarman

Update.

Got everything working now. Had to send the DSP back as the remote out was damaged. I believe this was caused during the hardware installation of the director. I don't believe it has anything to do with the firmware update.

I'm very happy with the Director now. Makes using the DSP a lot better.


----------



## nizerims

Filibustering so I can post pics.


----------



## nizerims

One Mo' gin.


----------



## nizerims

And another one.


----------



## nizerims

Back to our regularly scheduled program.

DIRECTOR photo dump.

















Got my DIRECTOR (east coast USA). Connected perfectly to my DSP PRO (Windows 10).


----------



## teldzc1

Awesome pics! Thank you! How easy is it to use day to day?


----------



## Twonks

Hi from the UK 

I have a P Six with the bluetooth card and director remote in my car.

In case anybody is wondering, the BT module pairs very well with a phone/tablet. Android seems to be better than Apple as it makes use of APTx. To my ears it sounds better than a wired connection through factory head unit. The whole frequency spectrum is more together and trebble in particular is a lot more articulate and airy.

This is in comparison to an iplop playing through a VW factory MDI unit which is in itself not very good so ultimate comparisons against a higher end aftermarket deck can not yet be drawn.

Will be happy to help with any questions if needed, and will do a simple install thread over on TalkAudio here in the UK when I get chance.


----------



## Sonic525

beemarman said:


> Update.
> 
> Got everything working now. Had to send the DSP back as the remote out was damaged. I believe this was caused during the hardware installation of the director. I don't believe it has anything to do with the firmware update.
> 
> I'm very happy with the Director now. Makes using the DSP a lot better.


I am having the same issue with my Helix DSP Pro I believe. The remote out has stopped working. Would you be able to provide more details on how it was fixed or who it was sent to?


----------



## subterFUSE

Sonic525 said:


> I am having the same issue with my Helix DSP Pro I believe. The remote out has stopped working. Would you be able to provide more details on how it was fixed or who it was sent to?


Do you have the Director?


----------



## Sonic525

Hi Subterfuse. Yes as of Friday I have the director remote but have not had a chance to install it due to this current problem.


----------



## bbfoto

Twonks said:


> Hi from the UK
> 
> I have a P Six with the bluetooth card and director remote in my car.
> 
> In case anybody is wondering, the BT module pairs very well with a phone/tablet. Android seems to be better than Apple as it makes use of APTx. To my ears it sounds better than a wired connection through factory head unit. The whole frequency spectrum is more together and trebble in particular is a lot more articulate and airy.
> 
> This is in comparison to an iplop playing through a VW factory MDI unit which is in itself not very good so ultimate comparisons against a higher end aftermarket deck can not yet be drawn.
> 
> Will be happy to help with any questions if needed, and will do a simple install thread over on TalkAudio here in the UK when I get chance.


Thanks for the info. 

I do have some questions...To switch between the Main System Volume (from a digital source) and the Subwoofer Level, do you have to press the Touchscreen to switch between them, or can it be set up to press in/click the main knob to select between them, and then rotate to adjust either level?

In either circumstance, does the main knob revert back to Main System Volume after a predetermined or adjustable time period, or must you first tap the Touchscreen again to go back to Main System Volume after adjusting the Subwoofer Level?

And I don't quite understand why Apple hasn't implemented Apt-X CSR in their iOS devices since it is available in their OSX products...I suspect it has to do with the mobile chipsets that they use? But yes, Apt-X definitely makes a noticeable difference in the SQ when using BT with any of my Android mobile devices..

And if you don't mind, please post a link here to your TalkAudio Director install thread once you've posted it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## subterFUSE

Sonic525 said:


> Hi Subterfuse. Yes as of Friday I have the director remote but have not had a chance to install it due to this current problem.


Just confirming your problem was not caused by the Director?


----------



## bbfoto

nizerims said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled program.
> 
> DIRECTOR photo dump.
> 
> Got my DIRECTOR (east coast USA). Connected perfectly to my DSP PRO (Windows 10).


Thanks for the awesome pics. :thumbsup: According to my shipping/tracking info, I just received my Director Remote, but I'm currently out of town on business, so this gives me a jumpstart in deciding and thinking about how and where I will install it.


----------



## Sonic525

No the problem is not with or caused by the Director. The Director looks amazing in the box and cant wait to get it up and running. Just need to deal with this hiccup. I was hoping Beemarman had some more details on how he got his fixed. He mentioned he sent it out to be fixed as the remote out was damaged during the hardware installation of the director. Was wondering where he sent it to and what they did.


----------



## BlackHHR

I have a link to a software update at work in my email. Have you guys already been given this link?
If not I can get it posted up tomorrow. It is specifically for the director.
Just let me know and I will get it posted.


----------



## subterFUSE

BlackHHR said:


> I have a link to a software update at work in my email. Have you guys already been given this link?
> If not I can get it posted up tomorrow. It is specifically for the director.
> Just let me know and I will get it posted.


I need the link.


----------



## BlackHHR

You will have it by 8.30 am tomorrow morning.
If I remember correctly, it is DSP/director specific. I just glanced over the email and moved it to the helix folder.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Go to the helix website. Download the following download

http://www.audiotec-fischer.de/files/Software/Setup_ATF_DSP_PC-TOOL_3-15b.exe


----------



## subterFUSE

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Go to the helix website. Download the following download
> 
> http://www.audiotec-fischer.de/files/Software/Setup_ATF_DSP_PC-TOOL_3-15b.exe



I was under the impression the Director firmware update was different than the DSP software?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

Here is an email I got last week after I got my remote...

...there is a new version of the Helix PC tool software (V3.15b) that became live on 8-17-15. This software has the following:
Lists Director Remote on the "Title Screen"
The actual model of the DSP can be selected on the right hand side of the screen
All 22 presents (internal) and 20 on the Director will be in a "Separate Box" on the left hand side
All 22 presets can be individually named
An icon on the "DCM Screen" for the director remote
All programming of the Director screen is done on the Director remote

Go to the "download" section of the Audiotec Fischer website.

That's all the information that I have.


----------



## bbfoto

BlackHHR said:


> I have a link to a software update at work in my email. Have you guys already been given this link?
> If not I can get it posted up tomorrow. It is specifically for the director.
> Just let me know and I will get it posted.





BlackHHR said:


> You will have it by 8.30 am tomorrow morning.
> If I remember correctly, it is DSP/director specific. I just glanced over the email and moved it to the helix folder.


I would definitely be interested as well.

But is this a SOFTWARE update (i.e. the Helix PC Tool tuning program) or a FIRMWARE update for the Director Remote hardware?

And is this for the DSP PRO & new Director Remote exclusively, or for using the Director Remote with previous versions of the Helix DSP hardware, e.g. the Helix DSP (non-PRO), P-DSP, C-DSP?

Thanks!


----------



## BlackHHR

I received the same email.

.there is a new version of the Helix PC tool software (V3.15b) that became live on 8-17-15. This software has the following:
Lists Director Remote on the "Title Screen"
The actual model of the DSP can be selected on the right hand side of the screen
All 22 presents (internal) and 20 on the Director will be in a "Separate Box" on the left hand side
All 22 presets can be individually named
An icon on the "DCM Screen" for the director remote
All programming of the Director screen is done on the Director remote

Go to the "download" section of the Audiotec Fischer website.

That's all the information that I have.




bbfoto said:


> I would definitely be interested as well.
> 
> But is this a SOFTWARE (the Helix PC Tool tuning program) update or a FIRMWARE update for the Director Remote hardware?
> 
> And is this for the DSP PRO & new Director Remote exclusively, or for using the Director Remote with previous versions of the Helix DSP hardware, e.g. the Helix DSP (non-PRO), P-DSP, C-DSP?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## 6spdcoupe

3.15 does nothing for updating the Director. Director updater is required for that and it will be up on the AF site very soon.


----------



## subterFUSE

3.15b is up on the website.

I was under the impression there was a separate firmware update for the Director from the discussions earlier in this thread. But perhaps the 3.15b was what they meant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

6spdcoupe said:


> 3.15 does nothing for updating the Director. Director updater is required for that and it will be up on the AF site very soon.



Ok. That was my impression.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twonks

bbfoto said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I do have some questions...To switch between the Main System Volume (from a digital source) and the Subwoofer Level, do you have to press the Touchscreen to switch between them, or can it be set up to press in/click the main knob to select between them, and then rotate to adjust either level?
> 
> In either circumstance, does the main knob revert back to Main System Volume after a predetermined or adjustable time period, or must you first tap the Touchscreen again to go back to Main System Volume after adjusting the Subwoofer Level?
> 
> And I don't quite understand why Apple hasn't implemented Apt-X CSR in their iOS devices since it is available in their OSX products...I suspect it has to do with the mobile chipsets that they use? But yes, Apt-X definitely makes a noticeable difference in the SQ when using BT with any of my Android mobile devices..
> 
> And if you don't mind, please post a link here to your TalkAudio Director install thread once you've posted it.
> 
> Thanks again.


Sorry for the late reply 

I haven't tried all the button pressing combination yet, but to switch source one must hold a touch button down for a second or so to flip menus. Then another press to take you to either master or input volume. 

Main and sub volume can be selected, or source and subwoofer on the same screen and I do believe a push on the potentiometer button switches between them. 

I don't think anything flips back to main or other. 

At the moment my director is tucked away but within easy reach for volume adjustment. I'm finding I need to press buttons on the move so it needs to be relocated, although doing so is a problem. It's a shame the whole thing didn't connect wirelessly then it could be pulled out and held with a magnet or similar when used. 

However it is still early days and from the positive feedback so far, maybe helix would look to implement requested features as development progresses. 

I'll post a link / copy my thread when it is up. 

Hope this helps a bit

Thanks.


----------



## bbfoto

^Thanks for that! Much appreciated.


----------



## beemarman

subterFUSE said:


> 3.15b is up on the website.
> 
> I was under the impression there was a separate firmware update for the Director from the discussions earlier in this thread. But perhaps the 3.15b was what they meant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Email from Audio-Tec fischer. Got this email when I was having issues with my director. This is a firmware to update the director only. It's not the same as the 3.15b. 

"You can try to install the Director Software again with the Updater provided in the following link:

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=81C3C30D4DFDA7D!1214&authkey=!AB9cpYaMz8Dhf7Q&ithint=file,exe

To update your Director please install the Updater on your PC, connect the Director with an USB-cable and click „Update Director“ in the program. 
Please note that the Update process can take up to 10 minutes."


----------



## beemarman

Sonic525 said:


> No the problem is not with or caused by the Director. The Director looks amazing in the box and cant wait to get it up and running. Just need to deal with this hiccup. I was hoping Beemarman had some more details on how he got his fixed. He mentioned he sent it out to be fixed as the remote out was damaged during the hardware installation of the director. Was wondering where he sent it to and what they did.


Hi,

It's all sorted now. 

I guess I must have accidentally touched the remote output to car ground and this is what broke the Helix pro and also disabled the director from working.


I have to say the Director is really good. It's so much better than the basic URC remote. It's not perfect and the contrast is not good when it's in direct sunlight. It really washes out the display and this makes it impossible to see the display.


----------



## teldzc1

beemarman said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's all sorted now.
> 
> I guess I must have accidentally touched the remote output to car ground and this is what broke the Helix pro and also disabled the director from working.
> 
> 
> I have to say the Director is really good. It's so much better than the basic URC remote. It's not perfect and the contrast is not good when it's in direct sunlight. It really washes out the display and this makes it impossible to see the display.



Do you think its usability is good enough to be the system volume control? 
I'd be interested in moving too an iphone only system if thats the case.


----------



## Babs

teldzc1 said:


> Do you think its usability is good enough to be the system volume control?
> I'd be interested in moving too an iphone only system if thats the case.


^ I'd bet if it controls volume as good or better than the regular 2-knob remote, it'd be good to go. Seems to be a lot of this idea lately. I'm even considering truck iPad dash build.


----------



## beemarman

teldzc1 said:


> Do you think its usability is good enough to be the system volume control?
> I'd be interested in moving too an iphone only system if thats the case.


Yes it could be good enough for the system control. That's how I use it and it's very good at doing that.


----------



## Twonks

Bit of a work in progress update to the Helix setup.

One problem I had was that my phone connects to the factory deck and as I use it for work (hands free) it was potentially a big pain having to change the source over on the Director from the HEC bluetooth card to the main factory deck input.

The HEC card only works with BT audio and not the phone, so I have music to the HEC and phone and directory to the factory head unit.

This has been solved by using auto signal detect with the HEC as priority. With the main volume set at 100% on the director I leave it set on HEC volume.

Now the factory deck works as normal using it's own volume control, but as soon as I dock the phone (music) it switches over to the HEC atpx input and plays music, with the Director remote becomming the volume control.

Should I get a phone call or wish to use DAB, sat nav voice or any other factory head unit audio function I simply pause the music on the phone. After a user set period of time the source is automatically switched over to the main input and thus back to the factory deck.

Un pause and it is around 0.5 seconds to come back to the phone music.

Every delay period and sensing option is adjustable in the main software so in essence all I used the director for now is adjusting volume of my music. It is also set to come on at -45db, so if for some reason I get confused with the director volume control whilst it is not in use I won't damage anything.

All in all very intuitive and functional - I'm impressed


----------



## BoomHz

You guys have made my day!!


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Hmmm. 

Siuyma = screw it up yourself mobile audio

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR

AVIDEDTR said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Siuyma = screw it up yourself mobile audio
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


J, you done with your deck project?


----------



## AVIDEDTR

95% varnish is drying

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reerun_KC

Great thread. I just received my qoute for the dsp pro and controller this weekend. Looking at sept 15th purchase date. So excited!!!


----------



## wrangler

A newbie to Helix DSP.
I have a P DSP SIX, and a Director.
Re: subwoofer level, can I assume that whatever channels, active or passive, are assigned to the subwoofer output will be controlled by the Director.
I have only connected the midbass and wideband speakers. I guess I could have selected the subwoofer output for the midbass and give it a try...


----------



## wrangler

Has anyone tried a longer USB cable than the one supplied.
I read that a longer one needs a powered cable, wondering if it is actually needed.


----------



## pcpete

wrangler said:


> A newbie to Helix DSP.
> I have a P DSP SIX, and a Director.
> Re: subwoofer level, can I assume that whatever channels, active or passive, are assigned to the subwoofer output will be controlled by the Director.
> I have only connected the midbass and wideband speakers. I guess I could have selected the subwoofer output for the midbass and give it a try...


Curious about this as well.....


Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lashlee

I use an active monoprice 16' cable from the DSP pro to my console, then to an adapter, to another cable up to the Surface Pro 3. I don't have a Director so I'm not sure it would work the same.


----------



## brumledb

Anyone have some install pics they could share?


----------



## Babs

pcpete said:


> Curious about this as well.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk






wrangler said:


> A newbie to Helix DSP.
> 
> I have a P DSP SIX, and a Director.
> 
> Re: subwoofer level, can I assume that whatever channels, active or passive, are assigned to the subwoofer output will be controlled by the Director.
> 
> I have only connected the midbass and wideband speakers. I guess I could have selected the subwoofer output for the midbass and give it a try...



Yep. The sub level on either helix remote simply adjusts the channel(s) assigned as Subwoofer1 or 2 as an output. On a P Six DSP that'd be G and H I think. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

Ok my director is installed and working. How do you do source selection on it? I can't figure out how to switch to the HEC optical input.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbhatia

subterFUSE said:


> Ok my director is installed and working. How do you do source selection on it? I can't figure out how to switch to the HEC optical input.


You need to touch and hold the Master Volume tile/button on the Director for about 2 to 3 seconds and it will let you then select the source.

Before this you should enable manual selection of the source from the PC software.


----------



## subterFUSE

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beemarman

Has anyone had this message appear on the director?

No DSP operating software loaded. Please update the DSP OS. I started getting this error after making some changes to the software.

I've updated the software and the Director firmware. I can connect to the DSP software using my computer.


----------



## subterFUSE

Yikes. No I have not seen this.

Where did you get the firmware?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beemarman

subterFUSE said:


> Yikes. No I have not seen this.
> 
> Where did you get the firmware?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

It all started after changing a few setting on the DSP. After saving everything I then shut my car down, when I returned 10 mins later, I got the error. I then did a software update from Audio-Tec website from 3.15b to the latest, and still no joy. I then updated the Director, and still the same error on display.

I have reset the DSP unit and that didn't help.

Another issue I'm getting is my amps ain't powering on again! It looks like I have to send it back again to Audio-tec.


----------



## wrangler

beemarman said:


> Has anyone had this message appear on the director?
> 
> No DSP operating software loaded. Please update the DSP OS. I started getting this error after making some changes to the software.
> 
> I've updated the software and the Director firmware. I can connect to the DSP software using my computer.


Yup, yesterday. I was adding 2 more listening position setups and after saving, disconnecting and about 2 hours later same message. I have some time today to try again....


----------



## beemarman

wrangler said:


> Yup, yesterday. I was adding 2 more listening position setups and after saving, disconnecting and about 2 hours later same message. I have some time today to try again....


Hi,
So you're getting the same message after playing with the DSP software?


----------



## wrangler

beemarman said:


> Hi,
> So you're getting the same message after playing with the DSP software?


Yes
P6dsp
Firmware was up to date from previous tuning session.


----------



## beemarman

wrangler said:


> Yes
> P6dsp


Are you getting any sound out of your system? 

Is your amps coming on?


----------



## wrangler

beemarman said:


> Are you getting any sound out of your system?
> 
> Is your amps coming on?


No sound, did not check the sub amp though, p6dsp has built in amplification.
i won't have time to check for a couple of hours, my amp is hidden and I'll need to remove the spare tire and one trim panel to have a look.


----------



## beemarman

Got the email below from Audio-Tec.

"Hi David,

this error is usually caused by a faulty connection between Director and DSP or a corrupted DSP software. 
Please check the connection to the DSP Pro and make sure that the USB-cable is plugged into the Director and not into the DSP. 
Do you get any output signal if you deactivate the Director with the DSP PC Tool?
Also i recommend you to make a full reset of the DSP. To do this, please hold down the Control Button on the DSP for about 5 seconds. The LED should now flash red. You now have to load the DSP Software again with the DSP PC Tool. Remember that a full reset will delete all Setups on your DSP, so you should save your setups to your PC first.

Best regards
Jonas Müller "


----------



## wrangler

beemarman said:


> Got the email below from Audio-Tec.
> 
> "Hi David,
> 
> this error is usually caused by a faulty connection between Director and DSP or a corrupted DSP software.
> Please check the connection to the DSP Pro and make sure that the USB-cable is plugged into the Director and not into the DSP.
> Do you get any output signal if you deactivate the Director with the DSP PC Tool?
> Also i recommend you to make a full reset of the DSP. To do this, please hold down the Control Button on the DSP for about 5 seconds. The LED should now flash red. You now have to load the DSP Software again with the DSP PC Tool. Remember that a full reset will delete all Setups on your DSP, so you should save your setups to your PC first.
> 
> 
> Best regards
> Jonas Müller "


Thanks for the info.
I do notice the DIN connector rather loose at the DSP.
I'll make sure it is tightly connected to the Director.
I'll do that now, if I need to reset it won't be for a couple of hours though.


----------



## wrangler

wrangler said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I do notice the DIN connector rather loose at the DSP.
> I'll make sure it is tightly connected to the Director.
> I'll do that now, if I need to reset it won't be for a couple of hours though.


No change.
Unplugged Cable from Director. Can't access DSP until later...
Also reset battery circuit breaker.
Later today, before I get access to DSP, I'll try connecting to the software again.

No change - deleted software and reinstalled, added just one listening position no output. I will try the rest as the email suggested.


----------



## wrangler

Resetting the DSP solved it for me.


----------



## beemarman

Fixed it by:

Updating the DSP PRO directly with 3.20b by connecting my laptop to the DPS PROs USB port and disconnecting the DIRECTOR cable at the control input.


----------



## beemarman

wrangler said:


> Resetting the DSP solved it for me.


OK. The reset didn't work for me.


----------



## wrangler

beemarman said:


> OK. The reset didn't work for me.


I had 3.20b already installed, as well as the Director's firmware was recently updated.
Odd.
I hope it doesn't continue to be a problem, for me it is 10 minutes to access the reset button!


----------



## Yawar538

Any video or pictorial reviews yet of the unit?


----------



## BlackHHR

Still awaiting the arrival of the second shipment. Looks like this week


----------



## Babs

Gonna ask a stupid question as I'm kinda at this point.. This may be different depending on using the director or old remote. Can the wiring for the remote to DSP be near signal runs or will you cause a noise issue as result?


----------



## BlackHHR

Signal run should not be issue. But I have been proven wrong before.


----------



## ghrays

Question re: power supply to director. I have the director wired to the + 12V slot of the Helix DSP Pro, which also is wired to an amp distribution block (which is directly wired to the + battery terminal). With this set up, the director always sees hot power. Should I turn off (by holding down the selector knob) the director when exiting the vehicle? I wonder if the director could draw current when the car is parked overnight or longer and eventually drain the battery.


----------



## miniSQ

So.....what exactly does the "Director" do for ones system? There are no "hands on" reviews out there that i could find. 

So matching this up to my HelixDSP...what can i expect to be able to do that i can't do now? I would like to break away from using CD's and use maybe an ipad for something as an optical source. I have a iPure that is modded for car use, and i am not opposed to buying other stuff. 

So how specifically will this Director help me get there.


----------



## karanbhatia

miniSQ said:


> So.....what exactly does the "Director" do for ones system? There are no "hands on" reviews out there that i could find.
> 
> So matching this up to my HelixDSP...what can i expect to be able to do that i can't do now? I would like to break away from using CD's and use maybe an ipad for something as an optical source. I have a iPure that is modded for car use, and i am not opposed to buying other stuff.
> 
> So how specifically will this Director help me get there.



You can skip using the Director or the URC2A if you want and use the volume control of the Pure i20 or your iPad but I prefer to keep the volume of the digital source at maximum (in case it is a variable volume) and control the DSP volume with it's remote.

I have the URC2A wired up for a similar setup. The tablet with a USB to Optical adapter sends the optical signal and the DSP Pro shifts to the digital input automatically (configured to do so from the software)

The URC2A control the master volume, sub level and switches between the two presets.

The Director will allow you to have control over all the sources you connect to the Helix DSP/Pro

You can add an analog source, optical/coaxial signal and a BT source and switch between them with the Director. You also get total of 20 presets with it.

I had the Director hooked up for a couple of days but just seemed unnecessary for the kind of setup I'm using currently. I'm hoping though the good people over at Audiotech Fischer add something to the feature list of the Director soon enough to make me want to switch back to it. Maybe make it possible to tune the DSP or at least some of it


----------



## miniSQ

karanbhatia said:


> You can skip using the Director or the URC2A if you want and use the volume control of the Pure i20 or your iPad but I prefer to keep the volume of the digital source at maximum (in case it is a variable volume) and control the DSP volume with it's remote.
> 
> I have the URC2A wired up for a similar setup. The tablet with a USB to Optical adapter sends the optical signal and the DSP Pro shifts to the digital input automatically (configured to do so from the software)
> 
> The URC2A control the master volume, sub level and switches between the two presets.
> 
> The Director will allow you to have control over all the sources you connect to the Helix DSP/Pro
> 
> You can add an analog source, optical/coaxial signal and a BT source and switch between them with the Director. You also get total of 20 presets with it.
> 
> I had the Director hooked up for a couple of days but just seemed unnecessary for the kind of setup I'm using currently. I'm hoping though the good people over at Audiotech Fischer add something to the feature list of the Director soon enough to make me want to switch back to it. Maybe make it possible to tune the DSP or at least some of it


The pure i20 needs some kind of volume "gate" because the helix optical output does not play nice with it on its own. So i was thinking the Director may solve this problem? 

I agree it doesn't seem to do all that much , but i was bored this morning and decided to pose the question to see if i was missing something.


----------



## sicride

Really I had to have some kind of remote to control subwoofer output. I have not liked what using the remotes for the amps themselves have done in the past and won't have headunit control over sub output. Otherwise you're right it sounds basically useless. A remote area to hook up if connecting to your DSP is inconvenient for tuning. It really should get some additional functionality through a firmware update in my opinion. We should be able to tweak the tuning. I would like at least functionality to turn off rear speakers. Maybe blanket EQ tweaks that apply to all speakers at once? I dream of a way to plug my iPhone into the micro USB and play music through it.


----------



## miniSQ

sicride said:


> Really I had to have some kind of remote to control subwoofer output. I have not liked what using the remotes for the amps themselves have done in the past and won't have headunit control over sub output. Otherwise you're right it sounds basically useless. A remote area to hook up if connecting to your DSP is inconvenient for tuning. It really should get some additional functionality through a firmware update in my opinion. We should be able to tweak the tuning. I would like at least functionality to turn off rear speakers. Maybe blanket EQ tweaks that apply to all speakers at once? I dream of a way to plug my iPhone into the micro USB and play music through it.


You can turn your rear speakers off using one the 20 presets.


----------



## sicride

Brilliant, haven't had mine installed yet but I will be sure to do that. I don't think you can label the tunes can you? Just have to memorize which is which. That is likely to get confusing.


----------



## lashlee

I've got one. I use the sound source selections and really like the option of the master volume and sub volume on one screen, and the push button mute is handy when the car is in hands of the service department. Other than that it's not much benefit. I don't have a digital source yet so the input selection is of little use to me. It's not a beneficial as an RUX but a good start.


----------



## Babs

miniSQ said:


> The pure i20 needs some kind of volume "gate" because the helix optical output does not play nice with it on its own. So i was thinking the Director may solve this problem?
> 
> I agree it doesn't seem to do all that much , but i was bored this morning and decided to pose the question to see if i was missing something.


You mean the Helix optical "input" rather than "output"?

If so I wonder if that was the issue I was experiencing with Airport Express into a Helix DSP 8ch.. I wrote it off as jitter, but wonder if it's something to do with the AE and the Helix optical input. There's certainly better fidelity using a wired method with a toslink converter, but heck plain RCA's from head unit sounds better than the AE. (sorry OT but thought I'd ask).


----------



## miniSQ

Babs said:


> You mean the Helix optical "input" rather than "output"?
> 
> If so I wonder if that was the issue I was experiencing with Airport Express into a Helix DSP 8ch.. I wrote it off as jitter, but wonder if it's something to do with the AE and the Helix optical input. There's certainly better fidelity using a wired method with a toslink converter, but heck plain RCA's from head unit sounds better than the AE. (sorry OT but thought I'd ask).


yes sorry..."input"...and I have heard there are some SQ issues with the AE, so i opted for the Pure i20. But it is useless right now...i plug it into the HelixDSP and the volume is barely audible. If this "Director" is all i need to get audio out of my ipad i would buy one just for that feature.


----------



## Babs

miniSQ said:


> yes sorry..."input"...and I have heard there are some SQ issues with the AE, so i opted for the Pure i20. But it is useless right now...i plug it into the HelixDSP and the volume is barely audible. If this "Director" is all i need to get audio out of my ipad i would buy one just for that feature.



That's weird. Are you using the regular 2-knob remote? If not either should work and you definitely want to use one of the remotes for volume control. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ

Babs said:


> That's weird. Are you using the regular 2-knob remote? If not either should work and you definitely want to use one of the remotes for volume control.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


no remote at all...yet. I bought the i20 last year in advance of the Director coming out, and then when it did release it was like $390. So i kind of shelved the project waiting for the Director to drop in price.


----------



## Babs

miniSQ said:


> no remote at all...yet. I bought the i20 last year in advance of the Director coming out, and then when it did release it was like $390. So i kind of shelved the project waiting for the Director to drop in price.



Didn't know if the i-20 had volume control


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ

Babs said:


> Didn't know if the i-20 had volume control
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


iPad does.


----------



## miniSQ

Are there any pictures of this remote dash mounted available? How are you guys mounting it? I ended up buying one and now i just want to figure out how to install it


----------



## strakele

Just got mine installed. I can answer questions if you guys have any.


----------



## miniSQ

strakele said:


> Just got mine installed. I can answer questions if you guys have any.


i'd love to hear how its working for you, and if you did the fw update yourself? How did that go? Pictures?


----------



## Babs

Anyone try the shelf filter tone control in the new firmware yet?


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strakele

miniSQ said:


> i'd love to hear how its working for you, and if you did the fw update yourself? How did that go? Pictures?


I'll upload some pictures when I get home. It looks quite nice, though might be a little large for some installs. Mine fits just right in the pocket below my A/C controls. It's currently working fine. 

I added the Director remote, installed the firmware update, and upgraded to the newest 3.31 PC Tool all at the same time. The Director FW update was pretty simple. Download and install the file, connect, and run it. Based on the message that popped up it seemed like it didn't think the Director was connected so I started over. Same thing happened, but I let it sit for a few seconds and it started the update. Took longer than I would have expected but worked just fine. I'm guessing due to the fact that I started using the new software at the same time, I was having an issue with the remote not being able to select preset 2, or being able to load it in software. After some other weird issues, I eventually ended up unplugging the Director and doing a hard reset on the DSP Pro. The next time I connected to it, the software updated both presets. After that I reconnected the remote and everything works as it should. I can switch between all presets on the DSP and on the remote. All functions work as expected.



Babs said:


> Anyone try the shelf filter tone control in the new firmware yet?


I have not. The software states that it uses the second band of EQ on each channel to do the tone control, and I'm currently using those bands. I'll make a basic preset to try it out though.


----------



## subterFUSE

Need. More. Bands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

I want a DSP with 30 band parametric on the input side and 30 band parametric on the output side - for ALL channels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strakele

Here's a couple pics with different lighting.


----------



## #1BigMike

Should be able to post a few pics next week.


----------



## #1BigMike

Here are a few pics from member *BabyM3* (Jon) install. I think his installer did an outstanding job throughout his build. I hope he doesn't mind me posting this.

His Build Log:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...cooled-6mt-e36-m3-convertible-denon-brax.html


----------



## miniSQ

Is it really necessary to take the side panel off in order to plug the USB cable into the remote? Seems silly to me.


----------



## strakele

Yes it's necessary. I was able to unscrew it most of the way and get it in without taking the cover completely off. The Allen wrench included should fit. The shorter end seemed to fit better on mine..


----------



## subterFUSE

miniSQ said:


> Is it really necessary to take the side panel off in order to plug the USB cable into the remote? Seems silly to me.



In my car, Russ ran a hidden USB extension cable from the Director to the arm rest. In the arm rest there is now a USB port. So I just plug my laptop into the armrest when I need to tune.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike

^This is exactly what I did. I will post pics this evening.


----------



## miniSQ

I got mine connected...and i was able to update the FW, no prob. The director itself seems to be working fine, but i lost the left channels completely.

Not sure what to do, but i think the first thing i am going to do is uninstall all the versions of the the HelixDSP software and reinastall just the 3.3 version. I have that AF when they do updates that they do not clean up the old software. ( uninstall it ). I have 4 versions of the program still installed.

Update: left side is back...i think i knocked the speaker level connector loose on the DSP when i wired the director to the DSP plug. Because unplugging it and plugging it back in brought back the left side.

PS...there is now a v3.31 version available


----------



## #1BigMike

Was able to get mine installed today. It's not powered up yet but here are some pics.

The top USB will be connected to the rear USB of HU. The bottom USB is for tablet to be hooked up to the director for tuning.


----------



## strakele

Looks nice, well done!


----------



## #1BigMike

strakele said:


> Looks nice, well done!


Thank you sir.


----------



## Babs

Nice!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ

I took the easy ( quick and free) way out when installing mine, and fabbed up a scrap of dibond i had laying around the shop, and some metalic silver vinyl and floated it in the opening under my dash. I just need to tuck the wires out of the way, but it seems to be working fine. My only complaint is that with my old man eyes, it is hard ( impossible) to read the small text on some of the screens while driving. I would like to see them bump the font size up on a further updates.


----------



## TheJesus

beemarman said:


> Has anyone had this message appear on the director?
> 
> No DSP operating software loaded. Please update the DSP OS. I started getting this error after making some changes to the software.
> 
> I've updated the software and the Director firmware. I can connect to the DSP software using my computer.


Sorry for reviving, but I really would like to post a solution to this error.

Turn off DSP, disconnect Director from DSP, power up DSP, plug USB cable directly into DSP (instead of passthrough of Director), start DSP PC Tool, it'll auto load new software after telling you there is an error in the current software, once it's done, reload your config(s) from their save files, save and store them again in their proper slots/files, close software, unplug USB, re-plug in Director, enjoy.

Scared the **** out of me when it said no OS loaded the day before I leave for SBN, lol.


----------



## davewpy

I have an intermittent error on the Director few times a day when I power up the system.

It says something along the lines of no supported device is available and that it will start in demo mode.

I had to power up and down the whole system a few times before the error goes away.

Does anyone have a similar experience?

Initially right after the install, Director would take a long time to connect to the DSP and I would have to bear with full blast optical for a second or so before it regains the volume control.

ATF support advised me to reset the DSP, which I did, and it now properly functions, muting on startup until the Director connects.

And I'm now facing this new issue.

Thought I should just share so people are aware. I still have faith that these issues will be gone in time, but it has affected me nonetheless and I worry about uncontrollable full blast music all the time when something screws up during startup.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio

does anybody have issues when connected both - the Director and the PC to the main unit....Some functions dont work as they should.... You cant mute the output channels,...

When I disconnect The Director everything start to function properly (after system restart). This is not convinient since you cant change volume when tuning system...

What version do you use on DSP/Director


----------



## davewpy

I have fixed my issue cleaning and tightening the contact that plugs the Director to the DSP.

Have no issues connecting the laptop to the director which then connects to the DSP. Are you connecting it this way?

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hugg727

TheJesus said:


> Sorry for reviving, but I really would like to post a solution to this error.
> 
> Turn off DSP, disconnect Director from DSP, power up DSP, plug USB cable directly into DSP (instead of passthrough of Director), start DSP PC Tool, it'll auto load new software after telling you there is an error in the current software, once it's done, reload your config(s) from their save files, save and store them again in their proper slots/files, close software, unplug USB, re-plug in Director, enjoy.


This worked for me on my P SIX, thanks:laugh:

Have we figured out what is causing the software to become corrupted? Mine was working fine until I made some tuning adjustment with a new laptop. I had the same version of the software installed and I copied the tune files over.


----------



## TheJesus

Hugg727 said:


> This worked for me on my P SIX, thanks:laugh:
> 
> Have we figured out what is causing the software to become corrupted? Mine was working fine until I made some tuning adjustment with a new laptop. I had the same version of the software installed and I copied the tune files over.


Glad it helped someone, already worth making the post, hah.

I assume there's some weird save order not being performed during tunes. I know someone earlier in the thread or even another thread (I was Googling for a bit on the topic) said that you had to save and close everything and reboot the DSP or something stupid to make sure the files all saved correctly before trying to use them or switch between tunes. I wish Audiotec-Fischer would spend a little time making the software A. compatible with high-DPI screens/make it a scalable window and B. include a pop-up with instructions on how to properly save tunes.


----------



## davewpy

Has anyone experienced the Director intermittently attempting to reconnect?

Seems like I have to find a way to tighten the Director's plug to the DSP - I suspect...

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yawar538

Anyone found the fix to make the software work perfectly (window size wise) in the surface. Replacing my laptop with a surface pro 4 hence need to a disclaimer....


----------



## TheJesus

Yawar538 said:


> Anyone found the fix to make the software work perfectly (window size wise) in the surface. Replacing my laptop with a surface pro 4 hence need to a disclaimer....


I haven't tried on my Surface Pro 4, my MacBook Pro with Win8.1 would not resize properly no matter what I did.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hugg727

TheJesus said:


> I haven't tried on my Surface Pro 4, my MacBook Pro with Win8.1 would not resize properly no matter what I did.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Having similar issue on my new Dell 2in1 11" running WIN 10


----------



## #1BigMike

Yes, it will work on surface pro 4. Change the screen resolution to 1280x800, save it and restart surface.


----------



## bradknob

I just got a director and installed it last night. It powers up, and I got it to work with the dsp, but I can't get it to update... I followed the SAM-BA instructions to click computer > manage > device manager and it says to click "unknown device" but I do not have an unknown device option. Like the computer can't communicate with the director. On the director screen it shows the USB icon when it's connected. Also, when I run the USB from director to my laptop and try to open the dsp software, it just asks to open in demo mode.

Seems like there's an issue with the USB port on the director. I had the same cable I've always used from dsp to laptop so I know it's not the cable. Anyone have this issue?


----------



## jsnstanley

bradknob said:


> I just got a director and installed it last night. It powers up, and I got it to work with the dsp, but I can't get it to update... I followed the SAM-BA instructions to click computer > manage > device manager and it says to click "unknown device" but I do not have an unknown device option. Like the computer can't communicate with the director. On the director screen it shows the USB icon when it's connected. Also, when I run the USB from director to my laptop and try to open the dsp software, it just asks to open in demo mode.
> 
> Seems like there's an issue with the USB port on the director. I had the same cable I've always used from dsp to laptop so I know it's not the cable. Anyone have this issue?


Any update? Having the same issue.


----------



## bradknob

jsnstanley said:


> Any update? Having the same issue.



Had to send it back and it was replaced. Second one fired right up.


----------



## BlackHHR

jsnstanley said:


> Any update? Having the same issue.


Ok, I know how to fix this.

You need to update the software in the DSP, it is not the director. I have reset the Director/DSP many times in the last month for clients. Every case was software update.

Software 3.31B

Back up your setting in a folder. You will need it in a few steps.

I suggest removing the rca cables at the amps for speaker safety. 

Download Drivers for Director and software

Download the current software 3.31B

HELIX - Download area

(1) Do not connect the dsp to a desk top or lap top. 
(2) Turn on the system/dsp
(3) Hold the control button in on the DSP until it blinks red (10 - 15 seconds) 
(4) This procedure hard resets the processor, and you setting will be erased.
(5) Connect to a laptop or desk top with the director software and 3.31B
(6) Allow Drivers to load for director.
(7) Allow Software to update, you will be prompted to do so.
(8) Load you settings back into the DSP and save.
(9) Connect your rca cables back to amps with the power OFF.
(10) You are completed.

If you are still having trouble, do not hesitate to call 
Monday - Friday 8.00 am - 5.00 PM EST zone. 
770-888-8200

Ask for Greg or Joey


----------



## nizerims

BlackHHR said:


> (1) Do not connect the dsp to a desk top or lap top.
> (2) Turn on the system/dsp
> (3) Hold the control button in on the DSP until it blinks red (10 - 15 seconds)
> (4) This procedure hard resets the processor, and you setting will be erased.
> (5) Connect to a laptop or desk top with the director software and 3.31B
> (6) Allow Drivers to load for director.
> (7) Allow Software to update, you will be prompted to do so.
> (8) Load you settings back into the DSP and save.
> (9) Connect your rca cables back to amps with the power OFF.
> (10) You are completed.


I'm still on versions 1.30 and 3.28b, but recently changed some things and decided it was time to reset and enjoy some of the added benefits of the current updates.

So, I'm about to update to version 3.40 on the DSP and 1.50 on the DIRECTOR when I noticed this in bold on the DIRECTOR support site.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Version 1.50 ---- *It is mandatory to update the DSP PC-Tool to Version 3.40 or higher to use this DIRECTOR Versoin*.




I'm going to update the DSP PRO and then the DIRECTOR, but having never updated both at the same damn time...
Can I just bang 'em out real quick in succession OR do I need to load & save a file on 3.40 with DIRECTOR control enabled before updating the DIRECTOR?


----------



## subterFUSE

nizerims said:


> I'm going to update the DSP PRO and then the DIRECTOR, but having never updated both at the same damn time...
> Can I just bang 'em out real quick in succession OR do I need to load & save a file on 3.40 with DIRECTOR control enabled before updating the DIRECTOR?


Step 1: Save your tune setup files for backup.

Step 2: Shut down car. Disconnect Director from the DSP.

Step 3: Turn on car. Connect USB cable from laptop to DSP USB in.

Step 4: Open latest DSP software. It should update firmware automatically.

Step 5: Shut down car and disconnect USB from DSP.

Step 6: Connect laptop USB to Director.

Step 7: Turn on car and Press Director screen to enter Update mode.

Step 8: Run Director update software on laptop.

Step 9: When complete, shut down car. Disconnect USB from Director.

Step 10: Reconnect Director to DSP.

Step 11: Start car. Watch for Director to connect to DSP. If doesn't connect, shut down car and disconnect/reconnect Director cable from DSP and try again.


----------



## jbeez

I'm having a hell of a time over here with the director and my helix DSP. When I got the director, I upgraded the firmware to 1.50. I installed the latest pc tool 3.40a. Connected to my dsp and had it update the dsp itself. I factory reset it as well, but all I get is no device found on the director display. connected, reconnected, etc etc. My URC-2A remote works perfectly fine, so I'm not stuck but this sucks!


----------



## gregerst22

That does suck. Such is the life with beta software and one main reason I've been shying away from getting the director. Can you revert to 1.40 and 3.31a ?


----------



## jbeez

gregerst22 said:


> That does suck. Such is the life with beta software and one main reason I've been shying away from getting the director. Can you revert to 1.40 and 3.31a ?


I was going to give that a shot tomorrow, I'll report back.

Is anyone else on this thread running a 1.50 director and a 3.40a helixDSP? I see a whole lot of helix dsp pro units in here


----------



## subterFUSE

Why did you factory reset?

I would reload the DSP software to the DSP with the Director disconnected. Then go into the DSP settings and enable the Director in the DCM menu. Save the preset to slot 1. Close the DSP software and turn off the car. Then connect the Director and start the car. It should connect. If not, turn off car. Disconnect and reconnect the Director and try again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbeez

subterFUSE said:


> Why did you factory reset?
> 
> I would reload the DSP software to the DSP with the Director disconnected. Then go into the DSP settings and enable the Director in the DCM menu. Save the preset to slot 1. Close the DSP software and turn off the car. Then connect the Director and start the car. It should connect. If not, turn off car. Disconnect and reconnect the Director and try again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know what they say, desperate times call for desperate measures, and being about 11pm at night I was getting desperate to get this working. Also I saved my configs and I only have my subs going through it right now, i'm trying to get everything setup so I can swap my front stage to the helix.

When you say disconnect and reconnect director, from the front with the rectangular plug, or disconnect just the data portion of it at the DSP side while keeping the power connected to the remote?

I've tried what you described, reloaded the software with them disconnected, reconnected after I enabled the director in the software menu and shut my car on and off a few times


----------



## subterFUSE

When I say disconnect the director I mean at the DSP. This will allow you to use the USB plug on the DSP to connect your laptop and load the software and change settings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbeez

subterFUSE said:


> When I say disconnect the director I mean at the DSP. This will allow you to use the USB plug on the DSP to connect your laptop and load the software and change settings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The method you described is how I originally tried it, but I just tried again and nothing. Then I just downgraded the director firmware to 1.40, also not seeing the DSP. I wouldn't be surprised if the dsp side of the cable is bad. I'm going to see if I can do a continuity test at least on the 8pin connectors and make sure each conductor is making it across


----------



## subterFUSE

Have you tried using the reset button on the DSP to wipe it, and then reinstall?


----------



## jbeez

subterFUSE said:


> Have you tried using the reset button on the DSP to wipe it, and then reinstall?


Yes, when i say factory reset in my prior post that is what i meant. Is there a different way to do it?


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Damn is helix testings going back to their old habits like they did with 2.80.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbeez

AVIDEDTR said:


> Damn is helix testings going back to their old habits like they did with 2.80.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


I think we would have heard of more issues if it was really a compatibility issue with firmware, but i still wanted to try it. My vote is a bad 8pin din connection either in the cable or hopefully not in my dsp


----------



## speakerman99

I'm having issues with the software update too, but with the P6 MKII. I installed DSP v3.4 and Director v1.5 on Monday. Have had system up and running flawlessly for a few months. Literally changed no settings....unplugged the director.... updated dsp via usb to P6...turned off vehicle....plugged in director...updated firmware....Boom Highlevel inputs from OEM headunit gone! Director half of the time says it's not enabled when the dsp clearly says it is. 

I've reset the P6 and repeated procedure probably 6 times by now. Yesterday, tried going back to the 3.31a and 1.4 software now with the same issue. I'm at a loss....Any ideas? Could our issues be connected. 

For what it's worth. I was playing with my reference profile in demo mode last night and noticed that some of the channels on the I/O tab had been shuffled around. I thought EUREKA! that has to be it. Hooked up to P6 this morning to double check (after reloading the same profile mentioned above) and the I/O tab was perfect. Guess the demo kicked it around a bit.... or did it?


----------



## davewpy

The DIN head on the Director is recognised to be a little loose. My director tries to go into Demo mode at times.

What I did was long press on the knob and it would reconnect. If it doesn't, I would have to reseat the socket.

As for reset, you must have the laptop installed with 3.40 connected directly to the DSP's USB port before even connecting the Director. Reset first, then launch ATF PC Tool and it will update the DSP software. Then restore your configuration, check DCM and connect Director.

There are some bugs on DSP side (older versions can't remember, should've mentioned somewhere in the older posts) that would not recognise Director, it happened to me.



Sent from my OnePlus 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## speakerman99

Decide to go nuclear and installed a fresh dsp v3.4 on a new laptop. Start from scratch dsp only no director. Update dsp software and OEM high level signal returns. Load a recent profile and OEM high level inputs stop again..... Started poking around the profile and unchecked director. Signal returns but no sub??! Imported another profile and signal drops again. Long story short I think the profiles I've used since the first attempted update have gotten corrupt. Loaded one about 2 weeks old and the OEM and sub returns! Progressed to director update with no surprises finally. 

Has anyone had any luck tightening up that DIN connector?


----------



## jbeez

davewpy said:


> The DIN head on the Director is recognised to be a little loose. My director tries to go into Demo mode at times.
> 
> What I did was long press on the knob and it would reconnect. If it doesn't, I would have to reseat the socket.
> 
> As for reset, you must have the laptop installed with 3.40 connected directly to the DSP's USB port before even connecting the Director. Reset first, then launch ATF PC Tool and it will update the DSP software. Then restore your configuration, check DCM and connect Director.
> 
> There are some bugs on DSP side (older versions can't remember, should've mentioned somewhere in the older posts) that would not recognise Director, it happened to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 2 using Tapatalk


The port on the director's circuit board or one of the cable ends?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## speakerman99

jbeez said:


> The port on the director's circuit board or one of the cable ends?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


In my case it's the cable end from the director which plugs into the P6.


----------



## davewpy

The cable end.

Sent from my OnePlus 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## S6Per

I'm starting to pull my hair out trying to update the Director. I have the DSP on 3.40a, no problem, via connecting direct to it. Now, trying to update the Director to 1.5 from 1.3, its display shows it senses the USB connection, but every time I put it into the mode to update, and the fire up the Updator, I get this error:









Seems to be software related? This is on Win10, and I've tried on virtual machines (Hyper-V) of Win7 and 8.1 with no luck either. On none of these, do I actually see the COM port in Device Manager as the instructions show.

Anyone have any tips?

Thanks,
Per


----------



## jbeez

Just connect director to laptop without putting it in update mode, then open software. Also are you using the miniusb that came with it? Besides that it sounds like a driver issue to me. Maybe uninstall everything, reinstall director updater as admin then try again.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jbeez

Incase anyone was interested, I just did a continuity test on my cable, besides every pin mapping out for me I wanted to post results of the pinout.

The Director side is using a Molex 0430250-800 8pin mini plug. The cable is a S/FTP CAT6 cable, this is basically a network cable with extra shielding in it which is smart on their part and I'm not surprised they chose this but the connectors are annoying, I wish they just used some RJ45 connectors and called it a day. The other side of the cable is of course an 8pin minidin(attached for reference of pin numbers).

The molex connector has a plastic "rib" molded on the bottom to signify pin #1, it goes from 1 to 4, then #5 is above #1 on the top row. You can see this in the attached pdf doc from Molex.

I can't see any stripes on my cat6 white cables, usually the pairs are together and its typically important to keep the twisted pairs together on the data transmissions. So I can't confidently say which exact white wires these are without maybe hacking up my cable which I won't do, but here goes.

Molex connector | mini din
1 white(maybe wh/green?) -> pin2 mini din
2 green -> pin 5 mini din
3 white(wh/orange?) -> pin 8 mini din
4 orange -> +12v power wire not in mini din
5 signal ground -> mini din shield
6 blue -> blue illumination wire not in mini din
7 white(wh/brown?) -> pin 7 mini din
8 brown -> ground for power connection not in mini din


----------



## jbeez

jbeez said:


> Incase anyone was interested, I just did a continuity test on my cable, besides every pin mapping out for me I wanted to post results of the pinout.
> 
> The Director side is using a Molex 0430250-800 8pin mini plug. The cable is a S/FTP CAT6 cable, this is basically a network cable with extra shielding in it which is smart on their part and I'm not surprised they chose this but the connectors are annoying, I wish they just used some RJ45 connectors and called it a day. The other side of the cable is of course an 8pin minidin(attached for reference of pin numbers).
> 
> The molex connector has a plastic "rib" molded on the bottom to signify pin #1, it goes from 1 to 4, then #5 is above #1 on the top row. You can see this in the attached pdf doc from Molex.
> 
> I can't see any stripes on my cat6 white cables, usually the pairs are together and its typically important to keep the twisted pairs together on the data transmissions. So I can't confidently say which exact white wires these are without maybe hacking up my cable which I won't do, but here goes.
> 
> Molex connector | mini din
> 1 white(maybe wh/green?) -> pin2 mini din
> 2 green -> pin 5 mini din
> 3 white(wh/orange?) -> pin 8 mini din
> 4 orange -> +12v power wire not in mini din
> 5 signal ground -> mini din shield
> 6 blue -> blue illumination wire not in mini din
> 7 white(wh/brown?) -> pin 7 mini din
> 8 brown -> ground for power connection not in mini din


Looks like I'm sending in my helix dsp+director to us rma service after talking with Joey this morning  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## S6Per

...aaaand I'm sending in my Director for a faulty USB port (after trying it from 3 different PC's and with different cables).

I'm surprised that several are having issues with these products...was expecting a bit more from my German friends.


----------



## subterFUSE

The Director is very finicky about USB cables.

I tried about 6 or 8 different cables before finding one that works. I bought 2 of them just so I have a backup cable.


----------



## jsnstanley

This is all I get as well trying to connect to/through Director. Will not allow to update, still stuck at 1.0. The DSP Pro is running well at 3.4 without Director and could only be updated wired from pc to dsp. Using Win 10.


----------



## S6Per

I've tried 4 different USB cables, and today's laptop attempt was done with a Win7 machine, not virtualized. Same result each time as you. 

I'm going to RMA it, and have to believe they can figure out how to make a damn USB port work......frustrating :/


----------



## BlackHHR

When you plug into the laptop, does the lap top make a connection alert. It would alert the same as if you are plugging in you iphone or andriod phone to down load photos.

If it is not, the drivers are corrupt for the director. 

Call the shop tomorrow and ask for Joey. we will walk you through trouble shooting. 
770-888-8200


----------



## S6Per

Interesting.
It is not making that noise, and I've tried on 3 different systems. Curious how it'd be corrupt across all 3? But...I'll call. thanks!


----------



## subterFUSE

No sound on USB connection usually means the USB cable is not compatible.

I have had a hell of a time finding USB extension cables that work with the Helix DSP Pro and Director.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S6Per

You mentioned you found 2 that worked for you. Do you have a link to those?


----------



## subterFUSE

Nope. It was a crappy cable off the shelf at the Radio Shack in Orlando. Not even another Radio Shack has the same one.

I bought 2 because I was so scared of losing 1 and being SOL.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR

USB 2.0 cable. I have 2 also


----------



## BlackHHR

S6Per said:


> Interesting.
> It is not making that noise, and I've tried on 3 different systems. Curious how it'd be corrupt across all 3? But...I'll call. thanks!


Call us tomorrow and we will sort out the problem. If you have an IPhone we can face time with you and show you on our machine what you need to do.

(1) Down Load the director software and driver package.
(2) Install the SAM drivers
(3) Restart you machine
(4) Turn you system on and plug in the cable
(5) It will make the alert sound
(6) Start software
(7) Connect


----------



## S6Per

Spent a couple minutes on the phone with Joey this morning, but no love. I'm sending it in. Thanks for your time and effort!


----------



## jbeez

Got dsp back today with new main board. Everything working like a champ


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR

jbeez said:


> Got dsp back today with new main board. Everything working like a champ
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great !!


----------



## subterFUSE

BlackHHR said:


> USB 2.0 cable. I have 2 also


I wish it were so simple as that.

I tried at least a half dozen different USB 2.0 cables before I found one that would work with the Director as an extension. No joke.


----------



## BlackHHR

subterFUSE said:


> I wish it were so simple as that.
> 
> I tried at least a half dozen different USB 2.0 cables before I found one that would work with the Director as an extension. No joke.



What has gotten me is this. I can buy 4 $15.00 cables from Best Buy. Out of the 4 cables, only 2 will work. Same cables, same everything. 


A repeater cable works every time for me. But the cost is high. I personally use a repeater USB cable. First one out of the box worked. The cost was $60.00 plus dollars. 

From the business side of this I have to say. The supplied OEM cable with the directors work without any issues. The only time the end users have trouble is when we add an extension cable to the supplied hardware. 
Not sure why some pass through and some do not pass the signal. Unsure at this point. 

I bought a hand full of quality cables, the ones that did not pass through, I returned them to the store I bought them from for a refund. 

That is the only solution I have at this time for you guys. Wish I had a better answer.


----------



## brumledb

BlackHHR said:


> What has gotten me is this. I can buy 4 $15.00 cables from Best Buy. Out of the 4 cables, only 2 will work. Same cables, same everything.
> 
> 
> A repeater cable works every time for me. But the cost is high. I personally use a repeater USB cable. First one out of the box worked. The cost was $60.00 plus dollars.
> 
> From the business side of this I have to say. The supplied OEM cable with the directors work without any issues. The only time the end users have trouble is when we add an extension cable to the supplied hardware.
> Not sure why some pass through and some do not pass the signal. Unsure at this point.
> 
> I bought a hand full of quality cables, the ones that did not pass through, I returned them to the store I bought them from for a refund.
> 
> That is the only solution I have at this time for you guys. Wish I had a better answer.


Can you guys suggest that they supply a longer cable with their products? I wonder why they decided it was a good idea to provide such a short cable.


----------



## Davidkelly

I have a cheap(like $5) usb extencion cable from ebay,and i never never have any problems it will connect to my old toshiba laptop an to my new surface every time,i guess I'm and one of the lucky guys with no issues with this.


----------



## Davidkelly

https://www.ebay.com/itm/371236814514 This is the link i hope it help guys


----------



## BlackHHR

brumledb said:


> Can you guys suggest that they supply a longer cable with their products? I wonder why they decided it was a good idea to provide such a short cable.



Answering two questions.

(1) Yes I can request longer cables with in reason. (12`(3.5 M)) Might happen, Might not. 
(1A) Cost may go up a few dollars.
(1B) Buy mini USB to USB in place of extension cables. 
(1C) Out source these cables and have them for sale through Us. 
(2) The cable length was determined for use into a laptop in the passenger seat. 

I know, I dealt with this when I did mine. This will be addressed very soon. 
We have extension cables that work with with the director and also the DSP products. They are aftermarket, so it was a 50/50 chance the cable would actually pass through the information. 

Tuesday I will have an solution for this problem. 
Feel free to email me for solutions on Tuesday 9/13/2016 
[email protected]


----------



## BlackHHR

Davidkelly said:


> I have a cheap(like $5) usb extencion cable from ebay,and i never never have any problems it will connect to my old toshiba laptop an to my new surface every time,i guess I'm and one of the lucky guys with no issues with this.


Yes, Josiah did the same thing. Worked like a champ out of the plastic bag.
$5.00


----------



## Davidkelly

$4.17 to be exact )


----------



## jbeez

BlackHHR said:


> Answering two questions.
> 
> (1) Yes I can request longer cables with in reason. (12`(3.5 M)) Might happen, Might not.
> (1A) Cost may go up a few dollars.
> (1B) Buy mini USB to USB in place of extension cables.
> (1C) Out source these cables and have them for sale through Us.
> (2) The cable length was determined for use into a laptop in the passenger seat.
> 
> I know, I dealt with this when I did mine. This will be addressed very soon.
> We have extension cables that work with with the director and also the DSP products. They are aftermarket, so it was a 50/50 chance the cable would actually pass through the information.
> 
> Tuesday I will have an solution for this problem.
> Feel free to email me for solutions on Tuesday 9/13/2016
> [email protected]


Have you tried an active cable yet? https://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-Hi-Speed-Extension-U026-016/dp/B0002D6QJO or powered usb hub between?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisLJacob

Hi Guys, I'm a newbie here. I'm receiving my Helix P Six DSP MK2 with the Director and URC-2A remote tomorrow. Are there user issues with the Director product at this point in time? Should I not install it for now? Or wait for a more stable product to be released?

I really don't want to waste more time screwing around with trouble shooting hardware. The software and setup is going to be hard enough as it is. I've spent the last three weeks trouble shooting Pioneer HU's. Apparently I had a two bad units with under performing pre amp power outputs. I was only getting 2 amps when it should have been 4 amps. So my "third times a charm" Pioneer HU is arriving with the new Helix products tomorrow. I'm excited to get this system put together. But I really don't want to go through the process of custom mounting a device that isn't ready for prime time duty.

What is the consensus on using and installing the Director product?

Is the URC-2A a more reliable device?


Dumb question regarding the Digital output of the DSP/amp - what are people connecting to this output? Why is it necessary? Or desired? If one needs to output a signal, wouldn't you use the DSP pre amp output to another amp. Or ???? Do you really want extra digital inputs? I can see adding blue tooth, but don't know why the extra digital output is a good thing?

I'd also like to know what digital sources are you using to input digital into the DSP/amp? What products have digital outputs that you are using? Just your computer as a source? Or do you have portable devices that output digital? What are they?

The only HU that I'm aware of that does digital output is the Sony RSX-GS9. And with it's built in DSP, I'm not sure why you would use both Helix and Sony DSP products in the same system. Unless you have a lot of free funds available.


----------



## BlackHHR

DennisLJacob said:


> Hi Guys, I'm a newbie here. I'm receiving my Helix P Six DSP MK2 with the Director and URC-2A remote tomorrow. Are there user issues with the Director product at this point in time? Should I not install it for now? Or wait for a more stable product to be released?
> 
> I really don't want to waste more time screwing around with trouble shooting hardware. The software and setup is going to be hard enough as it is. I've spent the last three weeks trouble shooting Pioneer HU's. Apparently I had a two bad units with under performing pre amp power outputs. I was only getting 2 amps when it should have been 4 amps. So my "third times a charm" Pioneer HU is arriving with the new Helix products tomorrow. I'm excited to get this system put together. But I really don't want to go through the process of custom mounting a device that isn't ready for prime time duty.
> 
> What is the consensus on using and installing the Director product?
> 
> Is the URC-2A a more reliable device?
> 
> 
> Dumb question regarding the Digital output of the DSP/amp - what are people connecting to this output? Why is it necessary? Or desired? If one needs to output a signal, wouldn't you use the DSP pre amp output to another amp. Or ???? Do you really want extra digital inputs? I can see adding blue tooth, but don't know why the extra digital output is a good thing?
> 
> I'd also like to know what digital sources are you using to input digital into the DSP/amp? What products have digital outputs that you are using? Just your computer as a source? Or do you have portable devices that output digital? What are they?
> 
> The only HU that I'm aware of that does digital output is the Sony RSX-GS9. And with it's built in DSP, I'm not sure why you would use both Helix and Sony DSP products in the same system. Unless you have a lot of free funds available.


The PSix does not have digital output, input only. 

You may want to take the time and read this PDF file. Step by step tutorial on "how to" set up the URC-2A. The controller is pretty straight forward, volume, sub volume and switch between 2 presets. 

http://www.audiotec-fischer.de/files/DSP Magazin/ATF_Sound_Tuning_Magazine-DSP_Special_Vol_2.pdf


----------



## speakerman99

BlackHHR said:


> The PSix does not have digital output, input only.
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to take the time and read this PDF file. Step by step tutorial on "how to" set up the URC-2A. The controller is pretty straight forward, volume, sub volume and switch between 2 presets.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.audiotec-fischer.de/files/DSP Magazin/ATF_Sound_Tuning_Magazine-DSP_Special_Vol_2.pdf



Just to clarify....The URC or the Director can not be used at the same time, right?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisLJacob

"The PSix does not have digital output, input only."

But the aux input card, the blue tooth card both have optical outputs next to their input ports. So what might those be used for?


----------



## subterFUSE

speakerman99 said:


> Just to clarify....The URC or the Director can not be used at the same time, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Correct. Either or. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR

DennisLJacob said:


> "The PSix does not have digital output, input only."
> 
> But the aux input card, the blue tooth card both have optical outputs next to their input ports. So what might those be used for?


When you add a module , yes it has an output. Stand alone, input only. 

What would one use it for? Personally, never had the need to pass through optical into another device.


----------



## DennisLJacob

The bluetooth module has an optical output, not an input. 

So it sounds like no one is plugging other devices into it. Would the software function configure a channel out as optical to another amplifier that has digital input? Though I don't know how the other amp would be controlled with a digital input. Well I don't have a need, so I won't worry about it. Someone has a need, but it's beyond me how it would be used. I guess it's why I'm including a optical cable bundled in my wiring loom for "future" uses. Don't what I'd use it for, but being "prepared". Eagle Boy Scout in me.


----------



## DennisLJacob

What's the current status of the Director product? Is it reliable? Should I install it? Are there update firmware flaws? The same question for the P Six. I really want to know before I dedicate XX number of hours installing it. 

I've been chasing a noise problem with a MiniDSP CDSP 6x8 that has me consider switching teams to the Helix products. But I don't want to jump from the pot into the fire - sort of speak. I need something that is going to be as reliable as a rock.

Dennis


----------



## speakerman99

subterFUSE said:


> Correct. Either or.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I've seen a thread for building a DIY helix controller. The DIRECTOR has filled that need, except I don't have a location on my dash large enough to mount the entire director. Had pondered the feasibility of adding just a separate volume knob on the dash AND still keeping the director tucked away in the console. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbeez

DennisLJacob said:


> The bluetooth module has an optical output, not an input.
> 
> So it sounds like no one is plugging other devices into it. Would the software function configure a channel out as optical to another amplifier that has digital input? Though I don't know how the other amp would be controlled with a digital input. Well I don't have a need, so I won't worry about it. Someone has a need, but it's beyond me how it would be used. I guess it's why I'm including a optical cable bundled in my wiring loom for "future" uses. Don't what I'd use it for, but being "prepared". Eagle Boy Scout in me.


Maybe to goto a second dsp for more channels? Idk how they would play together though unless the helix master volume somehow controls that as well

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

BlackHHR said:


> When you add a module , yes it has an output. Stand alone, input only.
> 
> 
> 
> What would one use it for? Personally, never had the need to pass through optical into another device.




If you wanted to add another DSP for rear fill with more than 15ms delay, the optical out comes in handy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisLJacob

How do you edit a previous post? I mistakenly said 2 amps/4 amps on the Pioneer HU. I should have said 2v/4v as the output issues. I received my 3rd HU yesterday that is outputting the proper 4v output as specified. 

So I also connected my new Helix Psix amp/dsp and then the Director. And I'm having the same problems with getting the Director to see the dsp. The DSP has updated to 3.40 ok and it sees the Director as being connected - or I think it does. But the Director says its firmware is not compatible with the dsp. The Director appears to be on ver. 1.40. I'll go through the steps outlined earlier in this post to see if I can get my Director to update and register to the dsp. I haven't even hooked up my speaker cables yet. Still working on getting it updated and system setups - setup. I've done a couple base initial settings, but I still have to attach my 2ch JLamp to the line outputs for my subwoofer. Then do that gain setting setup. I'm just nervous about damaging something. 

When you guys were setting and testing the input gain settings, were you getting large variances with the upper channel inputs compared to the lower level channel inputs? My lower level inputs, I can turn the gain to full. Then when I switch to the upper level input, I'm clipping. So I adjust down to that input. When I attach the lower input again, it doesn't change the clipping setting with both connected at the same time. When I do the same test on the second set of inputs, I get the same results. Bottom gain go full. When I attach the upper input I'm clipping and have to adjust down. It does the same for the third set too. Is this an anomaly? Or is the test only needed on the upper input?

With using a 1k Hz test tone on the input gain setting, is the subwoofer setup setting supposed to be tested with the same 1k Hz test tone, or should I drop this down to 50 Hz or 100 Hz test tone? In my DSP setup, my subwoofer output will not be output via the built in amp. It will be output to the line outputs to a JL Audio 2ch amp, which will then go into bridged mode for my single subwoofer. I just don't want to screw up my settings, input gain and output. When I briefly tried to see what the output voltage was from the Psix, I think it was around 1.xx volts. So I'll retest this once I get the Psix and Director working correctly. Hopefully it won't take too long or require RMA stuff.

Any other ideas and recommendations? 

Looking forward to hooking up the drivers and seeing what comes out. This install is replacing everything in a 30 year old M6. So its taking a lot of time and extra efforts to see what fits, works and how to hide stuff. I'm doing restoration work as I go along too. I've been working on this for nearly 4 months. Researching and picking drivers and finding matches to oem spaces and fixing previous owner hack jobs. So I haven't heard an actual song other than test tones and a few test tracks. I know my drivers work, but nothing serious or complete yet. 

This Director issue has me very concerned. I thought those German's had this all figured out. Where do they tell anyone how to mount this piece in a car? Where do they tell you the tapped screw holes on the back are 3mm. Why is the back cover not drilled correctly for using those holes for mounting screws. Mine were both too small and off center so you couldn't screw a screw into the hole. I couldn't tell what size I needed because of the wrong hole size in the back cover. I've fixed that, but I'm disappointed in the manuals and instructions. We shouldn't have to be doing reverse engineering to get these pieces to fit or mount. 

So what else might I try?


----------



## speakerman99

DennisLJacob said:


> So I also connected my new Helix Psix amp/dsp and then the Director. And I'm having the same problems with getting the Director to see the dsp. The DSP has updated to 3.40 ok and it sees the Director as being connected - or I think it does. But the Director says its firmware is not compatible with the dsp. The Director appears to be on ver. 1.40.



I'm no Helix Authority but I think the v3.4 dsp software requires the Director to use v1.5. I had some issues with upgrading to these latest versions but mostly just because some settings randomly changed with the upgrade. My gain settings were not as consistent as I would have liked either but I blamed it on my OEM high level inputs. Ended up just tweaking to my liking by ear. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR

DennisLJacob said:


> How do you edit a previous post? I mistakenly said 2 amps/4 amps on the Pioneer HU. I should have said 2v/4v as the output issues. I received my 3rd HU yesterday that is outputting the proper 4v output as specified.
> 
> So I also connected my new Helix Psix amp/dsp and then the Director. And I'm having the same problems with getting the Director to see the dsp. The DSP has updated to 3.40 ok and it sees the Director as being connected - or I think it does. But the Director says its firmware is not compatible with the dsp. The Director appears to be on ver. 1.40. I'll go through the steps outlined earlier in this post to see if I can get my Director to update and register to the dsp. I haven't even hooked up my speaker cables yet. Still working on getting it updated and system setups - setup. I've done a couple base initial settings, but I still have to attach my 2ch JLamp to the line outputs for my subwoofer. Then do that gain setting setup. I'm just nervous about damaging something.
> 
> When you guys were setting and testing the input gain settings, were you getting large variances with the upper channel inputs compared to the lower level channel inputs? My lower level inputs, I can turn the gain to full. Then when I switch to the upper level input, I'm clipping. So I adjust down to that input. When I attach the lower input again, it doesn't change the clipping setting with both connected at the same time. When I do the same test on the second set of inputs, I get the same results. Bottom gain go full. When I attach the upper input I'm clipping and have to adjust down. It does the same for the third set too. Is this an anomaly? Or is the test only needed on the upper input?
> 
> With using a 1k Hz test tone on the input gain setting, is the subwoofer setup setting supposed to be tested with the same 1k Hz test tone, or should I drop this down to 50 Hz or 100 Hz test tone? In my DSP setup, my subwoofer output will not be output via the built in amp. It will be output to the line outputs to a JL Audio 2ch amp, which will then go into bridged mode for my single subwoofer. I just don't want to screw up my settings, input gain and output. When I briefly tried to see what the output voltage was from the Psix, I think it was around 1.xx volts. So I'll retest this once I get the Psix and Director working correctly. Hopefully it won't take too long or require RMA stuff.
> 
> Any other ideas and recommendations?
> 
> Looking forward to hooking up the drivers and seeing what comes out. This install is replacing everything in a 30 year old M6. So its taking a lot of time and extra efforts to see what fits, works and how to hide stuff. I'm doing restoration work as I go along too. I've been working on this for nearly 4 months. Researching and picking drivers and finding matches to oem spaces and fixing previous owner hack jobs. So I haven't heard an actual song other than test tones and a few test tracks. I know my drivers work, but nothing serious or complete yet.
> 
> This Director issue has me very concerned. I thought those German's had this all figured out. Where do they tell anyone how to mount this piece in a car? Where do they tell you the tapped screw holes on the back are 3mm. Why is the back cover not drilled correctly for using those holes for mounting screws. Mine were both too small and off center so you couldn't screw a screw into the hole. I couldn't tell what size I needed because of the wrong hole size in the back cover. I've fixed that, but I'm disappointed in the manuals and instructions. We shouldn't have to be doing reverse engineering to get these pieces to fit or mount.
> 
> So what else might I try?


(1) Why are you using a 1k test tone? Software has clipping indicators per channel.
(2) What mounting holes in the Director are you speaking of? Last time I checked there was not any mounting holes in the back of the director. 
(3) Where are you plugging in the USB cable? 
(4) Have you enabled the director in the software? 
(5) Who did you purchase your products from? 
(6) http://www.audiotec-fischer.de/files/DSP Magazin/ATF_Sound_Tuning_Magazine-DSP_Special_Vol_2.pdf


Tech support is a phone call away. We will be back in the office on Monday morning at 8.00 am EST.

770-888-8200 
Ask for Joey or Greg. 

Greg


----------



## DennisLJacob

(1) Why are you using a 1k test tone? Software has clipping indicators per channel.
(2) What mounting holes in the Director are you speaking of? Last time I checked there was not any mounting holes in the back of the director. 
(3) Where are you plugging in the USB cable? 
(4) Have you enabled the director in the software? 
(5) Who did you purchase your products from? 
(6) Audiotec Fischer GmbH | Innovative Car Audio

So the instruction manual says use a 1kHz test tone for adjusting/setting input gain levels and checking for clipping.

On the back of my Director, there are four tapped screw holes without anything in them. I took off the back plate and checked to see where they go. They are tapped and have about a 1/2" of depth available to screw in bolts.

I was using the Director USB cable directly into my laptop. I have a couple photos I'll try posting. Whenever I inserted the Director's usb cable, I got nothing on the computer to indicate that a usb cable was plugged in. Just now I took the side plate off and tried a usb cable I had laying around. When it was plugged in, and I inserted it into the laptop, the usb port came up. I checked the driver for the port and it is Port 5 with driver ATMEL Corp, dated 3/9/2011, version 2.0.0.0, signed rousset.

I got another error window. This one says "invalid chip id - can't connect at91cap9-mem18" then tab to click ok.

I have enabled the "director" in pctool software.

I purchased the processor, director and regular remote from Crutchfield. They know very little it appears. 

So is it my unit? or software? or hardware? or USB cable? Or???


----------



## DennisLJacob

Greg, how do you like your pioneer HU? I was considering that HU, but decided to try the single din dvd AVH 7800BT unit. My eye sight is rather limited on near objects and thought the larger screen might help me read things. So far I haven't been having a lot of luck. Two units in a row with half the specified voltage output. The third unit appears to have the correct 4v preamp outputs. 

Dennis


----------



## BlackHHR

Joey and I are about to leave to go to the judges meeting for the Hybrid Audio GP tomorrow. We would take your tech call right now and walk you through setting up the drivers on your machine, but We have to attend this meeting at 4.00 PM est. 

PM me your phone number , a time and we will call you Monday. Or call us on Monday morning, your choice. 
This is driver related issue.


----------



## BlackHHR

DennisLJacob said:


> Greg, how do you like your pioneer HU? I was considering that HU, but decided to try the single din dvd AVH 7800BT unit. My eye sight is rather limited on near objects and thought the larger screen might help me read things. So far I haven't been having a lot of luck. Two units in a row with half the specified voltage output. The third unit appears to have the correct 4v preamp outputs.
> 
> Dennis


The P99 is serving its purpose as a clean CD transport. I like the head unit.


----------



## DennisLJacob

done


----------



## DennisLJacob

Update - my neighbor lent me his Lenovo PC and I was able to download and install the updates to both the Director and to the Psix. I can now connect with my Mac via Parallels/Vista laptop. A whole day trying to get the drivers to install on my Mac - what a pain in the arse. 

Tomorrow I'll hook up the speaker cables and second amp to see if things work. Here's hoping for no more problems.


----------



## DennisLJacob

*Re: Helix DSP Director mounting holes*

Ok so I wanted to share a couple photos of the four "mounting" holes I found on the back of my Director remote. You may have tried a proper 3mm screw and found that it wouldn't go through the baseplate hole. On the four holes, one of my screws actually fit through the cover and screwed into the tapped hole. So I took off the back plate and looked at the extruded frame. There are four 3mm holes about 10mm deep. Even though with the back plate removed the 3mm screws would go through, I found that the holes on the back plate didn't line up with the frame holes. So I use a hole reamer and very, very slightly enlarged the holes so that I could line up the screw holes with the back plate on. Then I installed the backplate screws so that they would lock up the new alignment. 

You really need to be careful with enlarging these holes. There is zero outside edge, so it would be really easy to screw up the back plate or bust open the hole to the outside of the plate. Now after you mount it, it wouldn't be seen, but just the same. I wanted to make sure I didn't mess anything up in case I decided to return the system - which is what I'm going to do.

Anyway here are photos of the hole locations with one of my 3mm screws in one of the four holes.


----------



## santhosh

Guys is there a fix for the loose 8 pin mini din male pin connector that is used to connect the Helix Director to the Helix DSP Pro.
I find mine very loose and prone to removal easily, it just comes off soon, and is quite shaky and not tight when plugged in to the Helix DSP Pro.

Just want to understand if this is a problem that every one of you guys face or is it just me.

I have also read couple of posts that say that the director's connector especially the 8 pin din , is loose but badly want a fix to it if any of guys have a good solution.

For an expensive remote like the helix director i did not expect the quality to be this bad. !


----------



## piyush7243

santhosh said:


> Guys is there a fix for the loose 8 pin mini din male pin connector that is used to connect the Helix Director to the Helix DSP Pro.
> I find mine very loose and prone to removal easily, it just comes off soon, and is quite shaky and not tight when plugged in to the Helix DSP Pro.
> 
> Just want to understand if this is a problem that every one of you guys face or is it just me.
> 
> I have also read couple of posts that say that the director's connector especially the 8 pin din , is loose but badly want a fix to it if any of guys have a good solution.
> 
> For an expensive remote like the helix director i did not expect the quality to be this bad. !


A pic would be helpful  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## santhosh

piyush7243 said:


> A pic would be helpful
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The connector which is loose is the one in below snapshot.
I do not have access to the dsp to take a pic right now.
But yes this is the pin of the Helix Director that is loose when plugged into Helix DSP Pro.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

zip tie with screw hole.

Secure the wire in place with a ziptie to hold it from coming loose.

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbeez

So I ordered a usb cable and panel mount and its working fine if any of you guys with intermittent usb issues wanted to give it a shot.

Warning, the panel mount is from china so it takes like 2wks to arrive.

Tripp Lite USB 2.0 Hi-Speed A/B Cable with Ferrite Chokes (M/M) 3-ft. (U023-003) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008VOPCGY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_k6A9xbZXXNMTW

Cablecc Mini USB 5pin Male to USB B Female panel mount type Cable 20cm with screws https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S6AY7NM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_a7A9xb9W7RXB6


----------



## dengland

Did I miss that the Director Software had to be updated beyond 1.51 before 4.05a can be used on the original DSP PRO?

I loaded 4.05a though the Director and post upgrade, the Director would not talk to the DSP. It was saying incompatible version. I was able to revert to 3.40a by disconnecting the Director and starting 3.40a with the laptop plugged directly in the DSP.

This was my 1st attempt at a DSP version change after installing the Director. Since I was unsuccessful, I am not sure what happens to profiles loaded in 3-22. Can those just be reloaded from the 3.40a directory on the laptop.

Thanks


----------



## subterFUSE

Director v1.5 had been required since software v3.41


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dengland

subterFUSE said:


> Director v1.5 had been required since software v3.41


I reread my post - Sorry, I did not explicitly state it in my post.

I HAVE 1.51 loaded. 

I still received the message of incompatibility on the screen of the Director.


----------



## BlackHHR

dengland said:


> I reread my post - Sorry, I did not explicitly state it in my post.
> 
> I HAVE 1.51 loaded.
> 
> I still received the message of incompatibility on the screen of the Director.



Director = 1.60 software
Processor = 4.06A


----------



## dengland

BlackHHR said:


> Director = 1.60 software
> Processor = 4.06A


That was not there yesterday. Thanks!!!


----------



## BlackHHR

Install the director software first, it will ask you to delete the old driver pack. Delete the old driver pack. 
After the director has installed on your machine, it will ask for a reboot. Restart your computer.

Install the processor software after the reboot. Then you are ready to proceed.


----------



## dengland

BlackHHR said:


> Install the director software first, *it will ask you to delete the old driver pack. Delete the old driver pack.
> *After the director has installed on your machine, it will ask for a reboot. Restart your computer.
> 
> Install the processor software after the reboot. Then you are ready to proceed.


Thanks for the instructions. I might not have done that part...


----------



## RattyMcClelland

I'm having connectivity issues with the director and the P Six DSP. 

Initially I couldn't connec take of the P Six with the laptop upon first start up. I eventually figured it out that the director was connected. Unplug the director and it connects fine.

I try to configure the director in the software, it asks me to connect the director. I do and then it looses connection with the laptop. The director says it isn't configured with the dsp. 

Director is version 1.51. The latest one. 1.6 isn't on the site. Software is version 4.09.


Any ideas?
And hec bluetooth won't connect, pair or anything. Buttons do nothing.


----------



## p-lethal

Here is my director mounted:


----------



## subterFUSE

Director needs to be 1.6 to work with 4.09.

Always update director firmware first before updating DSP software.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dengland

p-lethal said:


> Here is my director mounted:


Looks good!


----------



## toneloc2

nice mount,,,,, looks factory,,,,


----------



## p-lethal

thanks fellas. a small usb cord is tucked up in the sunroof lining so its stealth but easily accessible.


----------



## toneloc2

wish I could mount mine in the same place,,, im still trying figure a good place for mine.


----------



## p-lethal

toneloc2 said:


> wish I could mount mine in the same place,,, im still trying figure a good place for mine.


what year is your jeep?


----------



## toneloc2

its a 2014.... jk I lov it... have my sound set up pretty dam good,,,, just been working on blending the sub a little more.


----------



## Telly_Tilt

hello all.

this may sound like a stupid question but I'm brand new to this DSP and I've tried a couple times to no avail.

how do you save sound setups in the director?

it shows that i have up to 20 spots that i can save to and it seems simple enough but when i clicked in slot 3 for example, i tried to save the current setup and i clicked save but when i try to load number 3, it doesn't load.

how do i load those slots?

thanks.


----------



## toneloc2

Telly_Tilt said:


> hello all.
> 
> this may sound like a stupid question but I'm brand new to this DSP and I've tried a couple times to no avail.
> 
> how do you save sound setups in the director?
> 
> it shows that i have up to 20 spots that i can save to and it seems simple enough but when i clicked in slot 3 for example, i tried to save the current setup and i clicked save but when i try to load number 3, it doesn't load.
> 
> how do i load those slots?
> 
> thanks.


maybe lets start with your process of saving to the director.... were are you plugging in the usb cord on dsp or director?
might be little easier to help bud.....


----------



## toneloc2

I also have a question maybe to BlackHHR,,,,,, why in demo mode on the director does it show more icons,,,,, and plus a voltage display,,,,, I know when the blue tooth option module is plugged in that might show the option but what about voltage?


----------



## Telly_Tilt

toneloc2 said:


> maybe lets start with your process of saving to the director.... were are you plugging in the usb cord on dsp or director?
> might be little easier to help bud.....


I plug the usb in thru the Director. 

I actually got the 3 slot to save a setting and was able to load it after I closed the program and removed the cable from the pc and I was able to load the 3 setting but I wasn't able to a few days ago.

So hopefully I have it right now. I will try to load a few my slots tomorrow. 

I appreciate all of you guy's help because I'd be lost without this board!

Thanks!


----------



## toneloc2

was it a fluke or did you try something different,,,,, glad you figured it out......


----------



## justgotone

Telly_Tilt said:


> I plug the usb in thru the Director.
> 
> I actually got the 3 slot to save a setting and was able to load it after I closed the program and removed the cable from the pc and I was able to load the 3 setting but I wasn't able to a few days ago.
> 
> So hopefully I have it right now. I will try to load a few my slots tomorrow.
> 
> I appreciate all of you guy's help because I'd be lost without this board!
> 
> Thanks!


I'm now to using the Helix and Director as well and it was giving me fits trying to save setups. After naming and saving a setup, I'd disconnect my laptop, try to load the setup and it wouldn't be there. Found out the way I was naming the setup was an issue (I think) anyway, I also found out that after disconnecting the laptop I'd have to select the setup I wanted to hear if it wasn't selected before connecting the laptop. Example, I'd have (say) setup 1 already loaded in the director, I save a setup labeled (third try), have it loaded via the laptop. When I disconnect the laptop, setup 1 would still be showing on the director. I'd have to then select (third try) via the director for it to play. 

Is this normal?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Telly_Tilt

toneloc2 said:


> was it a fluke or did you try something different,,,,, glad you figured it out......


dunno.

this is what's weird...

I had 4 setup saved. Last night I saved a 5th one and I closed the program on my PC. I then unplugged the cable. Soon after that, I started the truck and started down the street and wanted to load setup 5 but I only had 2 setups on the director! 

So, the other 3 just disappeared somehow!

Also, it seems that I can't load or even save a setup on #1 for some reason.

This is getting frustrating.


----------



## justgotone

Telly, not sure if it made a difference or not, but when I was ready to save a different setting I clicked on the next blank spot then typed in what I wanted to call it. I didn't do that previously. I was able to modify other settings and save the changes successfully. Will play with it some more later today. (I feel your frustration)


----------



## jbeez

So I'm still randomly getting an error on my director when I start my car. It pretty much requires me to shut off the car, open/close the door, wait for director screen to go blank, and restart the car.

"DIRECTOR control is not enabled.
Do you want to fix this setting temporarily?

Aux and Digital Volumes will be set to zero.

To deactivate this message enable DIRECTOR control in DSP PC-Tool."


This has been going on a while, but this week I was finally able to run an remote on w/ car ignition signal(from a relay I use to turn on other things at car start). I also unplugged the high level inputs to the dsp and moved over to an optical input, sounds way better IMO and no more hiss with low volume, finally a decent signal. Everything else seems to be good except for this issue.


----------



## BlackHHR

jbeez said:


> So I'm still randomly getting an error on my director when I start my car. It pretty much requires me to shut off the car, open/close the door, wait for director screen to go blank, and restart the car.
> 
> "DIRECTOR control is not enabled.
> Do you want to fix this setting temporarily?
> 
> Aux and Digital Volumes will be set to zero.
> 
> To deactivate this message enable DIRECTOR control in DSP PC-Tool."
> 
> 
> This has been going on a while, but this week I was finally able to run an remote on w/ car ignition signal(from a relay I use to turn on other things at car start). I also unplugged the high level inputs to the dsp and moved over to an optical input, sounds way better IMO and no more hiss with low volume, finally a decent signal. Everything else seems to be good except for this issue.



Where are you picking up constant 12V for your director and also your processor ?


----------



## Telly_Tilt

jbeez said:


> So I'm still randomly getting an error on my director when I start my car. It pretty much requires me to shut off the car, open/close the door, wait for director screen to go blank, and restart the car.
> 
> "DIRECTOR control is not enabled.
> Do you want to fix this setting temporarily?
> 
> Aux and Digital Volumes will be set to zero.
> 
> To deactivate this message enable DIRECTOR control in DSP PC-Tool."
> 
> 
> This has been going on a while, but this week I was finally able to run an remote on w/ car ignition signal(from a relay I use to turn on other things at car start). I also unplugged the high level inputs to the dsp and moved over to an optical input, sounds way better IMO and no more hiss with low volume, finally a decent signal. Everything else seems to be good except for this issue.


I get that same error probably once a week or so. not sure why.

You get a hiss at low volume? 

That shouldn't be.


----------



## jbeez

Telly_Tilt said:


> I get that same error probably once a week or so. not sure why.
> 
> You get a hiss at low volume?
> 
> That shouldn't be.


I had a slight hiss before if nothing was playing because of the jacked up way I had to tap into the factory sync radio, my gains had to be high to compensate for the low level signal i was getting. I don't have that problem anymore.


----------



## jbeez

BlackHHR said:


> Where are you picking up constant 12V for your director and also your processor ?


Director and processor 12v both to a fuse block on my amp board. Fuse block is powered by 4 car audio batteries in the trunk, it connects directly to that battery bank. 4 kinetik hc800s. 

That battery bank and the front battery(xs power D6500) connect together when the car starts via a large stinger relay. I had the factory battery up front until december when it actually blew a cell, so I replaced it with the XSPower battery. I beat that factory battery up pretty good, surprised it lasted that long


----------



## jbeez

Telly_Tilt said:


> I get that same error probably once a week or so. not sure why.
> 
> You get a hiss at low volume?
> 
> That shouldn't be.


Do you keep a usb cable plugged into director?

Is your director data cable running near power run? 

That's two things i do that i wonder about

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## justgotone

jbeez said:


> Do you keep a usb cable plugged into director?
> 
> Is your director data cable running near power run?
> 
> That's two things i do that i wonder about
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Been running mine for about a month now, I don't get that error message you guys were talking about. My usb cable runs along the same side of the truck the power cable runs but is separated by about 2 in. also no hiss, I do have the issue sometimes where it seems like it takes 15-20 seconds before I get music to play, sometimes have to turn volume down then back up to get it to kick in. Not sure what that is about but I've been told it's something native to Helix.


----------



## jbeez

justgotone said:


> Been running mine for about a month now, I don't get that error message you guys were talking about. My usb cable runs along the same side of the truck the power cable runs but is separated by about 2 in. also no hiss, I do have the issue sometimes where it seems like it takes 15-20 seconds before I get music to play, sometimes have to turn volume down then back up to get it to kick in. Not sure what that is about but I've been told it's something native to Helix.


When i had the analog in from oem system it was noisy enough that it would keep the amps coming on so I didn't really experience a delay. But after moving to toslink in I get that slight delay, for me its just the power save mode working. You can probably disable that or change the time before it kicks in if you want

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Telly_Tilt

I use one of the presents for a setting that is geared for the passenger seat.

I met this really nice girl and she seems like a keeper!

Anyway, She hasn't gotten in my truck yet but when she does, I would like to let her hear how nice the stero separation and staging is. 

Is there a happy medium setting that both front seats get a great sound stage or is it basically one or the other?


----------



## subterFUSE

New Director software 1.62 available today.


----------



## Telly_Tilt

Who here ONLY uses the master volume on the Director for the sound volume of your system?

I usually leave the director volume all the way up and control volume via my HU.

A knowledgeable installer suggested I use my Director to control volume 

Is it better to use the director?

Also, when I tap on the Digital Volume, it doesn't respond.

What is the digital volume for?

Thanks.


----------



## Telly_Tilt

subterFUSE said:


> New Director software 1.62 available today.


Thank you!


----------



## subterFUSE

Better signal to noise using director for volume


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telly_Tilt

I learn something new everyday.

Thanks!


----------



## jbeez

Telly_Tilt said:


> Who here ONLY uses the master volume on the Director for the sound volume of your system?
> 
> I usually leave the director volume all the way up and control volume via my HU.
> 
> A knowledgeable installer suggested I use my Director to control volume
> 
> Is it better to use the director?
> 
> Also, when I tap on the Digital Volume, it doesn't respond.
> 
> What is the digital volume for?
> 
> Thanks.



I do, I've bypassed my factory system and I play media off of an ipad with toslink into the helix. So I can use the master vol or the digital, i turn one all the way up and articulate the other one to control the vol. 

If i was using a factory amplified system to feed the helix, the best result would be to leave the source vol at one level and use the helix director remote to change the volume. The dynamics of the sound can change from different source volumes, it can be too soft and cause hissing, or too high and distort, or some factory systems will change equalization of the outputs dependent on the volume level.


----------



## Brian7581

Hello all! I have a Helix P Six DSP that's about to be installed into my vehicle. I would assume I need either the Director or the wired remote URC to be hooked up to the unit.

My setup won't be anything fancy and I won't be meddling with presets too much. If that's the case, would the URC be just fine for me as opposed to going all out for the Director?

Thanks!


----------



## toneloc2

If your just setting it and going. If you have a laptop handy just use that no need for the remote


----------



## bbfoto

Brian7581 said:


> Hello all! I have a Helix P Six DSP that's about to be installed into my vehicle. I would assume I need either the Director or the wired remote URC to be hooked up to the unit.
> 
> My setup won't be anything fancy and I won't be meddling with presets too much. If that's the case, would the URC be just fine for me as opposed to going all out for the Director?
> 
> Thanks!


The URC-2A or Director Remote become more necessary if you will be using a Digital Source that will be connected to the DSP via a Digital Coaxial or Toslink Fiber Optic cable. Typically, most Digital signals are transferred at full level or max volume, so you need one of these remotes to control the Volume of your Digital Source because they bypass your Head Unit's volume control.

The other benefit of having & using a remote is Source Switching, and the ability to easily switch between multiple stored Presets on the DSP...i.e. you may have multiple Presets with different DSP settings (most commonly EQ changes) for your different sources, such as FM Radio, XM/Sirius Satellite Radio, iPod/Smartphone, CD over analog, and then maybe a Digital Source, such as a portable Hi-End DAP or PMP. You may also want a Bass-Enhanced "Driving" or "Highway" preset for a bit more excitement and to overcome road & wind noise, etc.

Using the Remote as your main volume control also allows you to optimize the Gain Staging of your system which increases the Signal/Noise Ratio. This basically provides the cleanest, highest quality music signal with the least amount of background hiss and distortion.

Otherwise you can keep it simple and forego the Remote.


----------



## Babs

Question for the Director guys.. A possible coating or tape or something on the top of the knob or around the knob, possibly a rubber ring etc.. For better one-finger turning? Any of you guys thought of such a thing? Ideas? 

I'm really digging the Director, but would like a little more friction on the knob for one-finger turning etc since even on the fast setting, it does take some rotations on the volumes. Not a biggie, but thought I'd ask in case someone has a super clever solution. If the knob was easily removable (caution there I bet), then I could even plastidip it maybe.


----------



## bradknob

Babs said:


> Question for the Director guys.. A possible coating or tape or something on the top of the knob or around the knob, possibly a rubber ring etc.. For better one-finger turning? Any of you guys thought of such a thing? Ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really digging the Director, but would like a little more friction on the knob for one-finger turning etc since even on the fast setting, it does take some rotations on the volumes. Not a biggie, but thought I'd ask in case someone has a super clever solution. If the knob was easily removable (caution there I bet), then I could even plastidip it maybe.




The knob is removable, my 2 yr old loves pulling it off. There's a tiny set screw at the bottom of it. You could probably buy a new one on eBay that may be knurled or less smooth than the oem one


----------



## Souths1der

Babs said:


> Question for the Director guys.. A possible coating or tape or something on the top of the knob or around the knob, possibly a rubber ring etc.. For better one-finger turning? Any of you guys thought of such a thing? Ideas?
> 
> I'm really digging the Director, but would like a little more friction on the knob for one-finger turning etc since even on the fast setting, it does take some rotations on the volumes. Not a biggie, but thought I'd ask in case someone has a super clever solution. If the knob was easily removable (caution there I bet), then I could even plastidip it maybe.


I don't find that knob slippery. But thinking about it for you, maybe one of those wider rubber bands would work if you found one the right diameter. Easily removed if you ever wanted to get rid of the Director.


----------



## Dan750iL

Babs said:


> Question for the Director guys.. A possible coating or tape or something on the top of the knob or around the knob, possibly a rubber ring etc.. For better one-finger turning? Any of you guys thought of such a thing? Ideas?
> 
> I'm really digging the Director, but would like a little more friction on the knob for one-finger turning etc since even on the fast setting, it does take some rotations on the volumes. Not a biggie, but thought I'd ask in case someone has a super clever solution. If the knob was easily removable (caution there I bet), then I could even plastidip it maybe.


I'd go the plastidip route.


----------



## CSEmoses

was at car audip shop last weekend, my guy said that Helix is working on a Director with no touch screen, just the large dial and a handful of programmable buttons. 
This is definitely the route i'm going. The last thing I need is another screen in my car.


----------



## seafish

The "super clever solution" to a slippery knob is your basic wide, black rubber band that someone posted about. All sorts and sizes available on amazon if not your local office supply.


----------



## Babs

seafish said:


> The "super clever solution" to a slippery knob is your basic wide, black rubber band that someone posted about. All sorts and sizes available on amazon if not your local office supply.


Yep I was totally thinking something like that. Would actually be perfect.


----------



## seafish

Babs said:


> Yep I was totally thinking something like that. Would actually be perfect.


You could also use multiple (think 3??) O-rings of the correct size stacked together on the knob for a slightly different look if it matches your car interior more. But a rubber band would be totally stealth and work just fine.


----------



## justgotone

jbeez said:


> When i had the analog in from oem system it was noisy enough that it would keep the amps coming on so I didn't really experience a delay. But after moving to toslink in I get that slight delay, for me its just the power save mode working. You can probably disable that or change the time before it kicks in if you want
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I'll give that a try, thanks! This weekend I plan on checking all wiring because I hear the faintest ground loop when the stereo is on whether the truck is running or not, and it's not all the time it's intermittent, so I'm thinking ground issue.


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi guys, I got a new DSP PRO MK2 and Director. Went to ATF website and downloaded PC Tool 4.25b and Director Updater 1.72

I have not read the entire thread, I am sorry about that. My question is, is it a good idea to update the Director right out of the box to this version 1.72? And, is the PC Tool 4.25b stable enough or do I use an older version of PC Tool and leave updating the Director. 

TIA


----------



## subterFUSE

Lord Raven said:


> Hi guys, I got a new DSP PRO MK2 and Director. Went to ATF website and downloaded PC Tool 4.25b and Director Updater 1.72
> 
> 
> 
> I have not read the entire thread, I am sorry about that. My question is, is it a good idea to update the Director right out of the box to this version 1.72? And, is the PC Tool 4.25b stable enough or do I use an older version of PC Tool and leave updating the Director.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA




Always update Director first. Then DSP software after.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ

So tonight i have an error triangle on the Director screen. But everything seems to be working normally. I looked it up in the manual and it was kind of vague, and suggested some troubleshooting based on other screen errors. But did not give any detail about the triangle.


----------



## chasingSQ

miniSQ said:


> So tonight i have an error triangle on the Director screen. But everything seems to be working normally. I looked it up in the manual and it was kind of vague, and suggested some troubleshooting based on other screen errors. But did not give any detail about the triangle.


yeah i get that off and on sometimes , but it still works fine , weird


----------



## 01LSi

Maybe I'm totally missing it but using the "Load" and the "Save and Store" buttons how do you - 

- create brand new presets?
- modify current presets?

I just end up overwriting one of my two presets instead of it creating a new preset

And I can't figure out how switch to the other preset in the app so I can work on that other software.

Also my number 2 preset is grayed/locked out but I have a number 1 and a number 3 ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 205689

Hello all,

I'm having a Kenwood DDX9905S and a Helix DSP Pro MK2 installed this coming Sunday. Is the Director really necessary when installing the aftermarket h/u?


----------



## SkizeR

DanKind75 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm having a Kenwood DDX9905S and a Helix DSP Pro MK2 installed this coming Sunday. Is the Director really necessary when installing the aftermarket h/u?


You could just text me.. no its not lol. The main thing you will be missing is subwoofer volume control. This can be done with the URC.3 or possibly the head unit if you want. (gotta tell me asap if you want a urc.3)


----------



## bbfoto

DanKind75 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm having a Kenwood DDX9905S and a Helix DSP Pro MK2 installed this coming Sunday. Is the Director really necessary when installing the aftermarket h/u?





SkizeR said:


> You could just text me.. no its not lol. The main thing you will be missing is subwoofer volume control. This can be done with the URC.3 or possibly the head unit if you want. (gotta tell me asap if you want a urc.3)



The Subwoofer Level control on the DDX9905S is a fairly deep dive into the HU's Menus to get to, so you will probably want some type of physical level knob if you want to access that quickly & easily.


----------



## hykbooks

Greetings

I am on dsp software 4.52a and everything is fine without the director

Then updated my director to DIRECTOR Updater 1.76 / 2.03
update on director passed

Now whenever I plug the director plug to the Helix dsp itself the dsp keeps disconnecting and the director does not access the dsp at all and keeps making a loop of trying to connect to helix dsp, without success at all

when i unplug the director plug from the Helix dsp, then the helix works and connects to the ATF software no issues. But after I updated my director to latest version I was not able to have access to the Helix dsp at all, although I have the choice made to in the dsp software to choose the Director


----------



## 01LSi

miniSQ said:


> So tonight i have an error triangle on the Director screen. But everything seems to be working normally. I looked it up in the manual and it was kind of vague, and suggested some troubleshooting based on other screen errors. But did not give any detail about the triangle.





chasingSQ said:


> yeah i get that off and on sometimes , but it still works fine , weird


Did you guys ever figure out what this hazard / exclamation point ! / triangle thing is?


----------



## Sam Spade

chithead said:


> Odd... 5.2m would be about 17 feet. Wonder why they put 6.7'...


If only the few backward third world countries in the world still using imperial would switch to SI/metric units.... "Not only is the metric system the most used system in the world, but just three countries in the world still use the imperial system of measurements. In addition to the *United States*, *Myanmar* and *Liberia* are the only countries worldwide that use these standards of measurements"


----------



## jsnstanley

But what to do?!


----------



## chansharp

hykbooks said:


> Greetings
> 
> I am on dsp software 4.52a and everything is fine without the director
> 
> Then updated my director to DIRECTOR Updater 1.76 / 2.03
> update on director passed
> 
> Now whenever I plug the director plug to the Helix dsp itself the dsp keeps disconnecting and the director does not access the dsp at all and keeps making a loop of trying to connect to helix dsp, without success at all
> 
> when i unplug the director plug from the Helix dsp, then the helix works and connects to the ATF software no issues. But after I updated my director to latest version I was not able to have access to the Helix dsp at all, although I have the choice made to in the dsp software to choose the Director


 You ever get this figured out? ive got the same problem still with 1.76 and pc tool 4.65a


----------



## Loud Residence

I had the same problem director with updated software running dsp firmware 465a and it one day stopped connecting. I couldn't get it fixed so I had to buy another director and now everything works. But that's a major flaw. Simply running updates breaks the hardware


----------



## SkizeR

Loud Residence said:


> I had the same problem director with updated software running dsp firmware 465a and it one day stopped connecting. I couldn't get it fixed so I had to buy another director and now everything works. But that's a major flaw. Simply running updates breaks the hardware


Sounds like user error to be honest

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## chansharp

That would be pretty frusterating considering the price of this equipment. I guess ill try to email them directly and see what they say. Idk what im missing.


----------



## Loud Residence

Thanks again for your input Skeezer. Do you have any idea about what the "user error" for not connecting and goes into demo mode is caused from. So, everything works fine for a month and one day stops connecting without touching programming? Just curious because you know so much. Almost like you're heaven sent


----------



## Loud Residence

Anybody figure out the connection problem yet? It might be that you loaded an old tuning file that didn't have the director selected. Un-plug the director from dsp plus in USB from director to computer program all files director enabled and put everything back together. This didn't work for me but could for you


----------



## chansharp

Loud Residence said:


> Anybody figure out the connection problem yet? It might be that you loaded an old tuning file that didn't have the director selected. Un-plug the director from dsp plus in USB from director to computer program all files director enabled and put everything back together. This didn't work for me but could for you



nope im still stuck. Ive tried with the profile to have director both enabled and disabled. ive seen a splash screen that even warned " director not enabled in controller" but i dont get that either


----------



## Loud Residence

I tried the same thing and it didn't work. In my situation it just happened one morning after working fine the night before. I narrowed it down to the director its self but at least it's not your dsp


----------



## Loud Residence

What are you getting meaning when everything set up and programmed correct what does the director say?


----------



## Granite

Been lurking here for a couple days - got sucked in reading the koontz drama with zapco. I like this community.

That said, if your DSP suddenly goes into demo mode - I would check the com ports on your laptop to make sure it’s registering on a port between 1-9. I know with zapco DSP’s they will stay in demo mode if the port assigned is ten or higher.


----------



## Loud Residence

Not the helix. He doesn't even have the dsp in his possession yet. Once he plugs it in once it will work how he wants


----------



## chansharp

Loud Residence said:


> Not the helix. He doesn't even have the dsp in his possession yet. Once he plugs it in once it will work how he wants


Who me? its been installed for a week?


----------



## Loud Residence

Oh I'm sorry man I must have misunderstood you. If you have it installed how are you getting the errors you spoke about? Don't use demo just connect it. Also, are you using a director remote or not. USB won't work if you are connected to a remote


----------



## Loud Residence

Try it again without the remote. You might need to completely reset the dsp and totally start from scratch man.


----------



## chansharp

i dont try to use demo mode. The dsp connects fine when i plug it straight into the pc with NO director. But as soon as i plug in the director, the director never connects. And i cannot connect the pc software through the director. The director is stuck at these screens unless i load 2.06 then i can get to demo mode on the director. Their support said "this is very rare" but well see. He also recommended reloading both firmwares. I dont really know how on the dsp? supposedly it does it automatically when a newer pc software is detected? The only thing i could think of is maybe its plugged in backwords but i thought the plug was directional. Does the flat side (of the rubber boot becuase the plug is round) face the bottom or top of device. Mine is currently facing down toward the bottom.


----------



## Loud Residence

Why not resetting your director, or if it was up to, rest everything including the dsp. Update the firmware for the director to 1.74-2.05. and wait the ten minutes to finish Everything and restart. If you still have an issue enable it in the dsp. Restart. Still an issue it's the director cable which when replaced all worked fine


----------



## kurtn

Has anyone run into a blank screen? 

When I first powered up, it lt up and complained about the firmware then would go blank after a couple seconds. Tried updating, it failed and now I have a perpetual blank screen. I tried 2 different computers using 4.65a and 1.76/2.06 on a fresh windows 10 machine. On the fresh machine the update would succeed but only after a few seconds after starting the update. All other attempts end in an error after 10mins or so.

I tried holding the Psix MK2 reset to wipe the firmware, reloaded firmware on startup with the DSP software, tried with the mini din connected, not connected....all failed.

There is a pinout description on a entry here.....doesn't come close to the cable I have for both positions and wire colors.

VERY frustrated.

Thankfully the amp itself is fine and sounds great.


----------



## Granite

Firmware that has an issue during reboot or upgrade/downgrade usually bricks the device. 

Ask helix - they may have a way to downgrade it.
At the very least, im sure they’ve heard of that situation before. 

If you are in a hurry, I would pop the cover and see if there’s a jumper inside. I doubt there’s a battery like a traditional bios though.


----------



## dobslob

kurtn said:


> Has anyone run into a blank screen?
> 
> When I first powered up, it lt up and complained about the firmware then would go blank after a couple seconds. Tried updating, it failed and now I have a perpetual blank screen. I tried 2 different computers using 4.65a and 1.76/2.06 on a fresh windows 10 machine. On the fresh machine the update would succeed but only after a few seconds after starting the update. All other attempts end in an error after 10mins or so.
> 
> I tried holding the Psix MK2 reset to wipe the firmware, reloaded firmware on startup with the DSP software, tried with the mini din connected, not connected....all failed.
> 
> There is a pinout description on a entry here.....doesn't come close to the cable I have for both positions and wire colors.
> 
> VERY frustrated.
> 
> Thankfully the amp itself is fine and sounds great.


What are you having trouble with? You are having trouble updating, but it worked fine with a fresh machine? I have seen one Director that wouldn't update and it was replaced. On occasion I have seen one fail to update and go blank, but since it was already in update mode another update has always succeeded. Make sure you don't have DSP-PC Tool running while updating the Director. It shouldn't matter if the Director is connected to the DSP or not for an update, but sometimes the DSP will need to be updated directly and not through the Director.


----------



## kurtn

When I first plugged the device into the harness, it powered up fine and complained about the firmware, I downloaded all the software, connected to the director while plugged into the amp after closing the dsp software,

The screen went blank shortly after initiating the upgrade for the first time and never came back. After reading in the instructions that a blank screen can indicate the device is in update mode and was hoping it would eventually resolve. I did get a successful update message but it occurred within a few seconds of initiating the update but it didn't result in the director working.

I tried resetting the DSP using the control button and using the dsp software setting to restore to factory defaults along with reloading a laptop with Windows 10 and only installed the DSP/Director update software. That's when I got the false success but still no joy.

I reached out to Audiotec Fischer who responded very quickly and said I need to return it for repair.


----------

